# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الدوري الإســـــــباني 2008-2009

## Ahmad zo3bi

_ "فشة غل" كاتالونية_ 

_




استقبل خيخون على ملعبه برشلونة لاول مرة منذ 10 سنوات قضاها الاول في الدرجات الادنى، ومني اليوم بهزيمة ثقيلة 1-6 هي الثامنة في آخر 9 مباريات بين الفريقين، وذلك في ختام الجولة الثالثة من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم. 

وتسيد برشلونة المجريات منذ البداية لكنه لم يستطع هز شباك مضيفه في النصف الاول من الشوط الاول الى ان جنح اندريس انييستا في الجهة اليسرى وتلاعب باحد المدافعين وارسل الكرة عرضية امام المرمى فتابعها تشافي هرنانديز برأسه في الزاوية اليسرى (27) 

واضاف الكاميروني صامويل ايتو الهدف الثاني بعد ركنية نفذها خافي على رأس قائد الفريق كارليس بويول فوصلت الى ايتو على خط المرمى وتابعها برأسه ايضا في الشباك (33). 

وفي الشوط الثاني، كاد الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي يزرع الهدف الثالث بعدما تلاعب بثلاثة مدافعين في الجهة اليمنى حتى صار مقابل المرمى وسدد فارتطمت بقدم رابع وتحولت الى ركنية نفذها كالعادة تشافي وحاول خورخي برأسه فوضع الكرة خطأ في مرمى فريقه (50). 

وجاء الرد سريعا بعد هجمة منظمة انهاها فرانشيسكو خوسيه مالدونادو في الشباك في غفلة من الحارس الدولي فيكتور فالديس (51). 

وضغط خيخون بكل ثقله الهجومي فاربك دفاع برشلونة وحارسه نحو 5 دقائق قبل ان يتحول ميسي الى الهجوم والانفراد فلم يجد جيرارد بدا من ايقافه بوضع قدمه امامه فنال الحمراء مباشرة (56) وصعب من مهمة فريقه. 

واستغل برشلونة النقص العددي واضاف الهدف الرابع بعد تمريرة في عمق المنطق خلف الدفاع من ميسي انطلق اليها انييستا وهرب من الاحارس ووضعها بسهولة في المرمى (70). 

ورد انييستا الدين لميسي واعطاه كرة عرضية بالمقاس تابعها الارجنيتي وهي طائرة استقرت في الشباك هدفا خامسا (86). 

واختتم ميسي المهرجان بهدف شخصي ثان هو السادس لفريقه من متابعة رأسية لكرة موزونة من تشافي (90)._ 





_ ريال مدريد يتخطى عقبة راسينغ_

_


انتقل فالنسيا الى الصدارة بفوز هزيل على ضيفه اوساسونا 1-0، في حين تغلب ريال مدريد بطل الموسمين الماضيين على مضيفه راسينغ سانتاندر 2-0 الاحد في المرحلة الثالثة من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم. 

في المباراة الاولى، انتظر فالنسيا حتى الدقيقة 84 لتسجيل الهدف وحصد النقاط الثلاث بفضل خوان ماتا، فارتفع رصيده الى 7 نقاط بفارق الاهداف امام الميريا الذي تغلب بدوره على ضيفه ملقة بنتيجة مماثلة وبفضل الفارو نيغريدو (75). 

ويتقدم فالنسيا والميريا بفارق الاهداف ايضا على فياريال وصيف بطل الموسم الماضي الذي تغلب على مضيفه نومانسيا بهدفين لسانتياغو كازورلا (50) وخوسيبا لورنتي (76) مقابل هدف لغوركا بريت (43). 

ويتساوى اسبانيول الذي تعادل امس في الافتتاح مع خيتافي 1-1، مع الفرق الثلاثة بنفس الرصيد. 

من جانبه، حقق ريال مدريد فوزا مستحقا على مضيفه راسينغ سانتاندر بهدفين نظيفين، وكان حارسه ايكر كاسياس الجندي المجهول في هذه المباراة حيث انقذ مرماه من عدة اهداف محققة. 

وانتهى الشوط الاول سلبيا نتيجة واداء من الجانبين باسشتثناء فرص قليلة ومباشرة لاصحاب الارض قبل ان تتحسن الامور في الثاني خصوصا من جانب الفريق الزائر الذي افتتح التسجيل بعدما جنح الارجنتيني غونزالو هيغوين في الجهة اليمنى وارسل كرة عرضية عند نقطة الجزاء قابلها العائد روبن دي لاريد بيمينية قوية استقرت على يمين الحارس (54). 

واضاف ريال مدريد الهدف الثاني الحاسم من تمريرة طويلة ارسلها الهولندي رافائيل فان در فارت الى مواطنه رود فان نيستلروي الذي اوقفها داخل المنطقة وراوغ احد المدافعين وسدد بشكل منباغت على يمين الحارس (74). 

وكاد فان نيستلروي يعزز بهدف ثالث اثر تمريرة من البديل الارجنتيني خافيير سافيولا من الجهة اليمنى تابعها الاول برأسه في الوقت بدل الضائع (90+3). 

وكان البديلان في صفوف راسينغ الفرنسي بيتر لوسان والكونغولي محمد نشيتيه على موعد مع اضاعة فرص بالجملة كانت كفيلة لو استثمرت بشكل جيد بتحقيق التعادل على اقل تقدير، لكن الحظ شاء ان يصبح رصيد ريال مدريد 6 نقاط وضعته في المركز السادس، وان يقف رصيد راسنيغ عند نقطتين. 

وتغلب اتلتيك بلباو على ضيفه بلد الوليد بهدفين نظيفين لفرناندو لورنتي (50) واندوني ايراولا (82 من ركلة جزاء). 

وانتهى الدربي بين اشبيلية ومضيفه بيتيس بالتعادل السلبي، وكذك لقاء ديبورنيفو لاكورونيا مع مايوركا._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الجولة السادسة


برشلونة يتألق و يسحق اتلتيكو مدريد



أحرز برشلونة خمسة أهداف في الشوط الاول ليحقق فوزا كبيرا على ضيفه اتليتيكو مدريد بستة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد يوم السبت ضمن منافسات دوري الدرجة الاولى الاسباني لكرة القدم.
وانفرد فياريال بصدارة ترتيب الدوري الاسباني مؤقتا قبل لقاء فالنسيا مع بلد الوليد في اليوم التالي بعد فوزه على ريال بيتيس بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد في مباراة أُخرى أقيمت يوم السبت.
وفي مباراة كان من المتوقع أن تشهد ندية باستاد نو كامب أحرز برشلونة ثلاثة أهداف في أول تسع دقائق مهدت الطريق أمام الفريق القطالوني لتحقيق انتصار سهل على اتليتيكو مدريد الذي حقق الاسبوع الماضي فوزه الثاني في دوري أبطال اوروبا عندما تغلب على اولمبيك مرسيليا الفرنسي.
وضع المدافع المكسيكي رفائيل ماركيز فريقه برشلونة في المقدمة بعد ثلاث دقائق من البداية من ضربة رأس قبل أن يضيف مهاجم منتخب الكاميرون صمويل ايتوو الهدف الثاني من ركلة جزاء احتسبت لمصلحة صانع اللعب الارجنتيني الشاب ليونيل ميسي في الدقيقة السادسة.
وسجل ميسي بنفسه الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة التاسعة عندما سدد كرة من ركلة حرة مباشرة في شباك الفرنسي جريجوري كوبيه حارس اتليتيكو مدريد في الوقت الذي كان لاعبو الفريق الزائر ما زالوا يستعدون لتشكيل الجدار الدفاعي.
وقلص الارجنتيني ماكسي رودريجيز قائد اتليتيكو مدريد الفارق بتسجيله الهدف الاول لفريقه في الدقيقة 13 لكن سرعان ما وسع ايتوو الفارق مرة أخرى عندما أحرز الهدف الرابع للفريق القطالوني في الدقيقة 18 بعد أن راوغ المدافع التشيكي توماس يوفالوسي ببراعة داخل منطقة الجزاء.
وأهدر ميسي فرصة تسجيل هدف رائع بعد هجمة مرتدة سريعة قبل أن يضيف الايسلندي ايدور جوديونسن الهدف الخامس في الدقيقة 28 من متابعة لتسديدة مرتدة من القائم الأيسر.
ودفع بيب جوارديولا مدرب برشلونة بمهاجمه الفرنسي تييري هنري بدلا من ايتوو في الشوط الثاني وأكمل مهاجم ارسنال الانجليزي السابق سداسية الفريق القطالوني في الدقيقة 73.
ورفع برشلونة رصيده بهذا الانتصار الى 13 نقطة وتقدم الى المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن فياريال الذي حول تأخره بهدف أمام ريال بيتيس الى فوز لينفرد بالصدارة.


اسبانيول يوقف زحف ريال مدريد وفالنسيا يواصل صدارة الليغا






لم يقدر فان نستلروي ورفاقه من الخروج منتصرين في اللقاء الذي جمعهم بإسبانيول في نهاية المرحلة السابعه من الليغا الإسبانيه بل إكتفوا بالتعادل على أرضية ميدانهم بالسنتياجو برنابيو, مباراة شهدت إثارة كبيره من جانب الفريقين وكاد إسبانيول من التسجيل في مناسبات كثيره في الشوط الأول وكان لهم ذلك بعد ان إحتسبت ركلة جزاء إثر عرقلة تامودو من قبل هاينزه وتقدم لها تامودو معلنة الهدف الأول في دق 21 ..

وفي الدقيقه 25 إستطاع راؤول تعديل النتيجه من ضربة رأسيه,ولم تمر إلا سبع دقائق من الشوط الأول بعدها إستطاع لويس غارسيا من تسجيل الهدف الثاني لفريقه إسبانيول, وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول أدرك راؤول التعادل لفريقه, أما الشوط الثاني فكان شوط الفرص الضائعه من الطرفين...

وفي مباراة أخرى حلق الخفافيش في صداراة الليغا بعد الفوز على بلد الوليد بنتيجه هدف للا شيء, وكان مانويل فرنانديز هو نجم المباراة بتسجيله الهدف الذي منح الصدارة لفريقه..

وتمكن إشبيليه من التغلب على أتلتيكو بلباو بنتيجة ثقيله قوامها أربعة أهداف دون رد سجل كانوتي الهدف الأول , وريناتو الثاني , أما الشوط الثاني فتضاعفت الأهداف واستطاع أدريان من تسجيل الثالث , أما الرابع فكان من توقيع الاعب خافير أرنستو..

ترتيب فرق الصدارة بعد هذه الجولة

*فالنسيا

فياريال

اشبيلية

برشلونة

ريال مدريد

وما زال هداف الليغا ديفيد فيا لاعب فالنسيا برصيد ستة اهداف*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ساعد صامويل ايتوو فريق برشلونة على الاستمرار في صدارة دوري الدرجة الاولى الاسباني لكرة القدم بتسجيله اربعة اهداف في الشوط الاول ليسحق الفريق القطالوني المتصدر فريق بلد الوليد بسداسية نظيفة على استاد نو كامب يوم السبت.

ورفع المهاجم الكاميروني رصيده من الاهداف في الدوري هذا الموسم الي 13 هدفا ليعادل رصيد الارجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين من الاهداف بعد ان تمكن المهاجم الارجنتيني قبله من تسجيل اربعة اهداف ليقود ريال مدريد حامل اللقب الذي لعب بعشرة لاعبين للفوز بصعوبة 4-3 على ضيفه ملقة على استاد برنابيو.

بهذا الفوز وهو الثامن على التوالي لبرشلونة في الدوري يكون الفريق قد حصد 25 نقطة من عشر مباريات متفوقا بفارق نقطتين عن ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني. ويأتي فياريال في المركز الثالث برصيد 21 نقطة قبل مباراته أمام ضيفه الميريا يوم الاحد.

وصال ايتوو وجال ليتمكن من التفوق على اثنين من المدافعين قبل ان يسجل أول اهداف المباراة لبرشلونة في الدقيقة 12 قبل ان يضاعف النتيجة في الدقيقة 30 بعد تحرك رائع.

وتسلم ايتوو تمريرة ليونيل ميسي ليراوغ الحارس مسجلا الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 42 قبل ان يسجل الهدف الرابع بعدها بدقيقتين بعد ان تهادت اليه كرة اعترضها دفاع بلد الوليد من ميسي.

وسجل ايدور جوديونسن الهدف الخامس في الدقيقة 71 وانتهت تمريرة رائعة عند الكسندر جليب الذي مرر الكرة الي الفرنسي تييري هنري ليسجل الهدف السادس للفريق قرب نهاية المباراة.



وبينما جاءت مباراة برشلونة من جانب واحد وشهدت عددا من التحركات الرائعة كان فوز ريال مدريد صعبا وتطلب المزيد من الروح القتالية ليتجنب الفريق خوض رابع مباراة بدون فوز في كافة المنافسات.

وساء موقف ريال مدريد الذي خسر 2-صفر امام ضيفه يوفنتوس الايطالي في دوري ابطال اوروبا الاسبوع الماضي بعد طرد مدافعه سيرجيو راموس قبل نهاية الشوط الاول بدقيقة واحدة.

وكانت البداية سيئة لانصار ريال مدريد حيث افتتح لاعب خط الوسط البرتغالي ايليسو التسجيل لملقة في الدقيقة السادسة لكن هيجوين ادرك التعادل سريعا لريال مدريد بعد دقيقتين  

واعاد نبيل باها المقدمة مرة أخرى للفريق الزائر في الدقيقة 18 قبل ان ينجح هيجوين في اضافة هدفه الثاني من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 36.

وحصل ملقة على ركلة جزاء بعد احتساب مخالفة ضد الارجنتيني فرناندو جاجو لاعب ريال مدريد نفذها ابونو بنجاح محرزا الهدف الثالث للفريق الزائر في الدقيقة 70.

وجاء رد ريال مدريد سريعا ليدرك هيجوين التعادل لاصحاب الارض من تسديدة قوية بعد دقيقة واحدة ثم اضاف الهدف الرابع له قبل 12 دقيقة من نهاية الوقت الاصلي اثر متابعة جيدة لركلة جزاء سددها وتصدى لها حارس مرمى ملقة.


شدد فياريال وصيف بطل الموسم الماضي الخناق على برشلونة المتصدر بفوزه على ضيفه الميريا 2-1 الاحد في المرحلة العاشرة من بطولة اسبانيا لكرة القدم.

ورفع فياريال رصيده الى 24 نقطة بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف برشلونة 

وضرب فياريال بقوة في الدقائق ال15 الاولى من المباراة وسجل هدفين عبر مهاجمه الايطالي جوزيبي روسي في الدقيقة الاولى وخوسيبا لوينتري في الدقيقة 15.

ونجح الميريا في تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة 61 عبر بابلو بياتي الذي كان سجل هدف التعادل في مرمى ريال مدريد 1-1 في المرحلة التاسعة الاحد الماضي.

واستعاد فالنسيا توازنه بعد الخسارة امام راسينغ سانتاندر 2-4 في المرحلة الماضية وانتزع فوزا ثمينا من مضيفه خيتافي 3-صفر.

وتقدم فالنسيا في الدقيقة 29 بواسطة البرتغالي مانويل فرنانديز. وتلقى خيتافي ضربة موجعة بطرد مهاجمه روبرتو سولدادو لتلقيه الانذار الثاني في الدقيقة 45 فاستغل فالنسيا النقص العددي وأضاف هدفين في الشوط الثاني عبر خواكين (69) وفيسنتي رودريغيز (81).

وارتقى فالنسيا الى المركز الثالث برصيد 23 نقطة بفارق الاهداف امام ريال مدريد حامل اللقب في العامين الاخيرين 

وحقق اشبيلية فوزا صعبا على ضيفه ريكرياتيفو هويلفا بهدف وحيد سجله مهاجمه الدولي المالي فريديريك عمر كانوتيه في الدقيقة 63.

وأهدر انوتيه ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 78.

وصعد ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا الى المركز السادس بفوزه على ضيفه اسبانيول بهدف وحيد سجله اندريس غواردادو في الدقيقة 37.

وبالنتيجة ذاتها فاز راسينغ سانتاندر على خيخون سجله الكونغولي الاصل البلجيكي الجنسية محمد تشيتيه في الدقيقة 58 رافعا رصيده الى 5 اهداف هذا الموسم.

وانتزع بيتيس اشبيلية فوزا ثمينا من مضيفه نومانسيا 4-2. سجل للفائز الكاميروني اشيل ايمانا (33 من ركلة جزاء) وخوانيتو (45) والتركي البرازيلي الاصل محمد اوريليو (45 و85) وللخاسر خافيير دل بينو (21) وخوسيه خافيير باكيرو (56).

وتعادل اوساسونا مع اتلتيكو مدريد صفر-صفر ومايوركا مع اتلتيك بلباو 3-3.

وسجل البرازيلي كليبر سانتانا (11) والفنزويلي خوان فرناندو ارانغو (57 و74) اهداف مايوركا واندوني ايراولا (43 من ركلة جزاء) وايون فيليز مارتينيز (78) وفرناندو لورنتي (90) اهداف اتلتيك بلباو.

----------


## السلطان بشار

برشلونه تريد   ...واشبيليه تريد  
بس الدوري  ...لريال مدريد

----------


## مدحت

> برشلونه تريد   ...واشبيليه تريد  
> بس الدوري  ...لريال مدريد


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## السلطان بشار

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


>

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريقا ريقا ريقا
مدريد يا حريقه

----------


## محمد العزام

برشا برشا يا مدلل 

الدوري برشلوني كاتلوني

----------


## The Gentle Man

ترتيب فرق الصدارة بعد الجولة العاشرة 


1 برشلونة      25   
2 فياريال          24   
3 فالنسيا        23   
4 ريال مدريد    23   
5 إشبيلية       20   
6 ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا           15   
7 أتلتيكو مدريد             14   
8 خيتافي                   13   
9 ملقا               13   
10 راسينغ سانتاندير               12

----------


## غسان

_ضربة قاضية لشوستر !__



وجه بلد الوليد الضربة القاضية للالماني برند شوستر مدرب ريال مدريد حامل اللقب بفوزه على الاخير 1-0 يوم السبت في افتتاح المرحلة الحادية عشرة من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم. 

ودخل شوستر الى مباراة ملعب "خوسيه ثوريلا" وهو يعلم تماما انه بحاجة للخروج فائزا من هذه المواجهة والا سيودع النادي الملكي خصوصا بعد خروج الاخير من مسابقة الكأس المحلية الاربعاء الماضي على يد ريال يونيون من الدرجة الثالثة. 

وذكرت وسائل الاعلام في اليومين الاخيرين ان ادارة ريال منحت المدرب فرصة اخيرة امام بلد الوليد لانقاذ رأسه، ما يعني ان الخسارة التي هي الثانية لريال هذا الموسم، قد تكون نهاية المشوار للالماني الذي قد يحل بدلا منه ميغيل انخل بورتوغال كمدرب موقت. 

ولم يقدم ريال مدريد شيئا يذكر في الشوط الاول الذي كانت الافضلية خلاله لبلد الوليد في ظل تسرع لاعبي النادي الملكي الذي يعاني في خط المقدمة لغياب مهاجمه الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي حتى نهاية الموسم بسبب الاصابة. 

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ازدادت الامور صعوبة لريال مدريد عندما نجح الاوروغوياني فابيان كانوبيو في هز شباك الحارس ايكر كاسياس بكرة صاروخية بعد تلقيه كرة عرضية من بدرو ليون (48). 

ولم يتحسن اداء ريال بعد اهتزاز شباكه بل واصل بلد الوليد افضليته وكان قريبا في اكثر من مناسبة من تعزيز تقدمه بهدف ثان ابرزها فرصة ذهبية للمدافع خوسيه غارسيا كالفو بعد فشل المدافع الايطالي فابيو كانافارو في تشتيت الكرة بالطريقة المناسبة فوصلت الى مدافع بلد الوليد الذي سددها الى جانب القائم الايسر من مسافة قريبة جدا (60). 

وحاول شوستر ان يتدارك الموقف فزج بالهولندي ويسلي سنايدر بدلا من مواطنه رافايل فان در فارت الذي كان غائبا تماما عن اجواء اللقاء (63) كما هي حال القائد راوول غونزاليز وهداف الفريق الارجنتيني غونزالو هيغوين. 

ثم لجأ شوستر الى الهولندي الاخر رويستون درينثي بدلا من البرازيلي مارسيلو (70) لكن الوضع بقي على حاله رغم محاولات سنايدر الذي اصطدم بالحارس سيرخيو اسينخو في مناسبتين خلال الفرصة ذاتها (75). 

وازدادت مشاكل ريال بعد طرد المدافع الارجنتيني غابرييل هاينتزه في الدقائق الثلاث الاخيرة لحصوله على انذارين الثاني جاء بسبب تذمره من حصوله على الاول. 

وتجمد رصيد ريال عند 23 نقطة في المركز الرابع بفارق نقطتين عن غريمه برشلونة المتصدر الذي يلعب الأحد مع مضيفه ريكرياتيفو هويلفا._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الاسبوع 12


برشلونة يسقط في فخ التعادل امام خيتافي



تعادل فريق برشلونة الأسباني مع نظيره خيتافي في مباراة الذهاب بالأسبوع الثاني عشر بالدوري الأسباني .أحرز هدف برشلونة الوحيد اللاعب سيدو كيتا في الدقيقة 72.بينما أحرز هدف خيتافي اللاعب مانو ديل مورال في الدقيقة 19.وما زال برشلونة يتربع على عرش القائمة برصيد 29 نقطة وما زال يفصله عن ريال مدريد ثلاث نقاط .بينما خيتافي في الترتيب الرباع عشر برصيد 14 نقطة


الريال يحصد ثلاثة نقاط ثمينة



على الرغم من فوز ريال مدريد أمام ريكرياتيفو بهدف وحيد مقابل لا شيء إلا وأن الخسائر كبيرة في هذه المباراة حيث أصيب ويسلي شنايدر والمهاجم الأرجنتيني هيجوين .سجل هدف الريال اللاعب شنايدر في الدقيقة 39 وهو الهدف الذي منح مدريد النقاط الثلاث.الملاحظ أن جماهير الريال رفعت الأعلام البيضاء بعد انتهاء المباراة مباشرة


واخيرا سقط فيريال

دكّ بلد الوليد شباك مضيفه فياريال بثلاثية نظيفة سجلها في الشوط الأول عبر جوناثان سيسما غونزاليز (هدفين) ولويس برييتو، ليحرم مضيفه من واقع أنه الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يخسر هذا الموسم.
وتجمد رصيد فياريال عند 25 نقطة، وتراجع الى المركز الثالث خلف ريال مدريد، 

وفشل فالنسيا في انتزاع المركز الثاني بتعادله مع إشبيلية صفر-صفر، فرفع رصيده إلى 24 نقطة في المركز الرابع بفارق الأهداف عن منافسه.

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاي عشان كنتم تضحكو علينا الله جازاكم
قال برشلونه الي كان يفوز خمسه وسته يتعادل مع خيتافي
مبروك للريال
وان شاء الله الايام جايه

----------


## mylife079

*


وجه فريق خيتافي لطمة قوية وجديدة لضيفه ريال مدريد وتغلب عليه 3/1 اليوم السبت في افتتاح المرحلة الثالثة عشر من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وانتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم أصحاب الأرض بهدف نظيف سجله لاعب خط وسط أوروجواي خوان الببين ليتيس في الدقيقة الثالثة. وفي الدقيقة الثانية من الشوط الثاني أضاف الببين ليتيس الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه.

ورد المهاجم الأرجنتيني الدولي خافيير سافيولا بهدف لريال مدريد في الدقيقة 55 قبل أن يختتم المهاجم النيجيري الدولي ايكيشوكوو آوشي أهداف خيتافي في الدقيقة 82 .

ورفع خيتافي رصيده إلى 17 نقطة في المركز التاسع بينما تجمد رصيد ريال مدريد عند 26 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف برشلونة الذي يلتقي مع مضيفه أشبيلية في وقت لاحق اليوم.

وهذه هي الهزيمة الثالثة لريال مدريد في الموسم الحالي بعد خسارته أمام ديبورتيفو لاكورونا وبلد الوليد في وقت سابق من الموسم.

ويفتقد النادي الملكي جهود كل من محمدو ديارا وروبين دي لا ريد وآريين روبن ورود فان نيستلروي وجونزالو هيجوين.

وتزايدت محنة ريال مدريد بعد الإعلان عن ابتعاد لاعبه جابرييل هاينز عن الملاعب لنحو ثلاثة أسابيع لتعرضه لتمزق في عضلة ساقه اليسرى خلال المباراة أمام بوريسوف بالعاصمة البيلاروسية مينسك بدوري أبطال أوروبا.

وهناك فرصة كبيرة أمام برشلونة للانفراد بصدارة المسابقة في حال فوزه على أشبيلية حيث سيتسع الفارق أمام حامل اللقب ريال مدريد إلى ست نقاط.







*

----------


## غسان

_برشلونة يتجاوز فالنسيا بأقل مجهود_

__  
_حقق برشلونة المتصدر فوزاً ساحقاً على ضيفه فالنسيا بأربعة أهداف نظيفة، في لقائهما الذي أقيم مساء السبت على ملعب كامب نو، في إطار المرحلة الرابعة عشرة من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم._
_تقدم برشلونة في الدقيقة 19 عن طريق نجم الهجوم الفرنسي المخضرم تييري هنري، إثر كرة طولية مررها له الإيفواري يايا توريه فانفرد هنري بالمرمى ولعبها ساقطة من فوق الحارس البرازيلي رينان محرزاً أول أهداف برشلونة._
_ووواصل هنري تألقه خلال هذا الشوط، وأحرز الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 27، إثر تمريرة سحرية لعبها له البيلاروسي أليكسندر هليب من الناحية اليسرى، سددها هنري مباشرة على يسار حارس فالنسيا._
_وأحكم برشلونة سيطرته على مجريات الشوط الأول، الذي أنهاه متقدماً بهدفين نظيفين، ومع بداية الشوط الثاني أكد فوزه بالهدف الثالث الذي أحرزه الظهير البرازيلي داني ألفيش بعد أن انطلق من الجهة اليمنى وتوغل داخل منطقة جزاء فالنسيا وسدد الكرة محرزاً ثالث أهداف الفريق الكاتالوني._
_بعد الهدف الثالث هدأ اللعب قليلاً مع استمرار الأفضلية النسبية لبرشلونة، وأنقذ رينان مرماه من هدف رابع في الدقيقة 67 بعد أن انفرد به النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، ولكن حارس فالنسيا أبعد الكرة عن مرماه._
_وصنع لاعب الوسط البديل الشاب بويان كركيتش الهدف الرابع لبرشلونة بعد أن مرر كرة عرضية "بالمقاس" من الناحية اليمنى إلى داخل منطقة الجزاء فقابلها هنري بيسراه في مرمى رينان، محرزاً ثالث أهدافه في الأمسية لينال لقب "هاتريك"._
_واستمر اللعب على وتيرة واحدة حتى صافرة النهاية، التي أعلنت عن فوز برشلونة ليبتعد في صدارة الجدول بعد أن رفع رصيده إلى 35 نقطة، فيما بقي فالنسيا بصورة مؤقتة في المركز الثالث بعد أن توقف رصيده عند 27 نقطة، بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام ريال مدريد حامل اللقب الذي يستضيف إشبيليه الأحد في ختام المرحلة._ 


_فياريال ينجو بأعجوبة من فخ خيتافي_


__


_وتعادل فياريال بصعوبة بالغة مع ضيفه المتألق خيتافي بثلاثة أهداف لكل منهما في افتتاح المرحلة، وكان خيتافي قد تغلب الأسبوع الماضي على ضيفه ريال مدريد حامل اللقب بثلاثة أهداف لهدف واحد._
_تقدم خيتافي مبكراً بهدف للاعب الوسط الشاب إستيبان غرانيرو في الدقيقة العاشرة، بعد أن تلقى كرة عرضية داخل منطقة الجزاء فهيأها لنفسه وسددها في زاوية قاتلة على يمين دييغو لوبيز حارس مرمى فياريال، وهو أول أهداف غرانيرو هذا الموسم._
_استمرت سيطرة خيتافي الهجومية، التي أسفرت عن الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 17، إثر كرة عرضية من الناحية اليمنى لعبها الظهير الروماني كوزمين كونترا، وصلت إلى لاعب الوسط خايمي غافيلان الذي سددها مباشرة أرضية زاحفة في مرمى لوبيز، معلناً عن الهدف الثاني للضيوف._
_وبذل فياريال عدة محاولات للتعادل، ولكن الانهيار الدفاعي تواصل، وسجل خيتافي هدفه الثالث في الدقيقة 30 بقدم قائد الفريق خافيير كاسكيرو بتسديدة أرضية لم يحرك لها الحارس ساكناً، فانتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم الضيوف بثلاثية نظيفة._
_استعاد فياريال بعضاً من توازنه في الشوط الثاني، وأحرز أول أهدافه في الدقيقة 55 عن طريق نجم خط الوسط الفرنسي روبير بيريس، مستغلاً خطأ من الأرجنتيني روبرتو أبوندانزيري حارس مرمى خيتافي ثم أضاع المدافع الدولي خوان كابديفيلا فرصة الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 62 حين وصلت إليه أمام مرمى خيتافي كرة من ركلة حرة لعبها العب الوسط ماركوس سينا، ولكن الكرة اصطدمت بقدم كابديفيلا ومرت بجوار القائم الأيمن لمرمى أبوندانزيري._
_وواصل فياريال ضغطه الهجومي خلال الشوط الثاني بغية إدراك التعادل، خاصة بعد التغيير الهجومي الذي أجراه مدرب الفريق، بالدفع المهاجم التركي نهاد قهوجي، واستطاع الأوروغواياني سيباستيان إيغورين أن يقلص الفارق بإحرازه ثاني أهداف فياريال في الدقيقة 83 من متابعة جيدة لكرة عرضية هيأها له مواطنه دييغو غودين داخل منطقة الجزاء._
_وتحقق لفياريال ما أراد في الدقيقة 85، حين نجح المهاجم الإيطالي جوزيبي روسي في إدراك التعادل لأصحاب الأرض، بعد أن تلقى داخل منطقة الجزاء كرة عرضية من الناحية اليمنى وسط ارتباك من دفاع خيتافي، فسددها روسي وسط الزحام محرزاً هدف التعادل لأصحاب الأرض، وأهدر المهاجم الإيطالي فرصة ذهبية لإحراز هدف الفوز في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع، حين انطلق بالكرة وسددها من الناحية اليسرى ولكنها مرت بجوار القائم._
_وبهذه النتيجة رفع فياريال رصيده إلى 29 نقطة في المركز الثاني، فيما ارتفع رصيد خيتافي إلى 18 نقطة تقدم بها إلى المركز العاشر مؤقتاً._ 
_أتلتيكو مدريد يمطر شباك خيخون بخماسية_ 
__ 
_وفي لقاء ثان ضمن المرحلة ذاتها، حقق أتلتيكو مدريد فوزاً سهلاً خارج أرضه بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدفين على مضيفه سبورتينغ خيخون._
_تقدم خيخون في الدقيقة الرابعة عن طريق مهاجمه الكرواتي ماتي بيليتش، وبعدها بدقيقة عادل النجم الأرجنتيني سيرخيو أغويرو النتيجة للضيوف، ثم عاد أغويرو وسجل الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 40، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم أتلتيكو مدريد بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد._
_وفي الشوط الثاني سجل الأوروغواياني دييغو فورلان الهدف الثالث لأتلتيكو مدريد في الدقيقة 56، ثم بعد ذلك بأربع دقائق أحرز المهاجم دافيد بارال ثاني أهداف خيخون، واتسع الفارق مجدداً في الدقيقة 71 بالهدف الرابع الذي أحرزه الأرجنتيني ماكسي رودريغيز، قبل أن يختتم فورلان الخماسية في الدقيقة 80._
_ورفع أتلتيكو مدريد رصيده إلى 24 نقطة تقدم بها إلى المركز الخامس مؤقتاً بانتظار بقية مباريات المرحلة، فيما توقف رصيد خيخون عند 18 نقطة وتقهقر إلى المركز الحادي عشر._

----------


## mylife079

أشبيلية يضاعف أحزان ريال مدريد في الدوري الأسباني



ضاعف أشبيلية من محنة وأحزان ريال مدريد في الدوري الاسباني هذا الموسم وألحق به الهزيمة الرابعة في المسابقة هذا الموسم بعدما تغلب عليه 4/3 مساء أمس الأحد في ختام مباريات المرحلة الرابعة عشر من المسابقة.

وتخلى ريكرياتيفو هويلفا أخيرا عن قاع جدول المسابقة وتقدم إلى المركز قبل الاخير بفوزه الثمين 3/2 على مضيفه ريال مايوركا. وشهدت نفس المرحلة أمس أيضا فوز نومانسيا على ألميريا 2/1 وديبورتيفو لاكورونا على ملقة 2/صفر وتعادل أوساسونا مع بلد الوليد 3/3 وريسينج سانتاندر مع أتليتك بلباو 1/1 وريال بيتيس مع اسبانيول بنفس النتيجة.

على استاد "سانتياجو برنابيو" في العاصمة الاسبانية مدريد وجه أشبيلية لطمة قوية إلى ريال مدريد حامل اللقب وأسقطه في فخ الهزيمة الرابعة له في المسابقة هذا الموسم ليصبح الفريق مهددا بالفشل في رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه.

وتجمد رصيد ريال مدريد عند 26 نقطة ليتراجع إلى المركز الخامس بفارق تسع نقاط خلف منافسه العنيد برشلونة متصدر جدول المسابقة بينما رفع أشبيلية رصيده إلى 27 نقطة ليتقدم إلى المركز الرابع بفارق الاهداف فقط خلف بلنسية.

وأنهى أشبيلية الشوط الاول لصالحه بثلاثة أهداف سجلها أدريان كوريا وروماريك والمالي فريدريك كانوتيه في الدقائق الثالثة و21 و38 مقابل هدف سجله راؤول جونزاليس لريال مدريد في الدقيقة 18 .

وفي الشوط الثاني حقق ريال مدريد التعادل بفضل هدفين سجلهما جونزالو هيجوين وفيرناندو جاجو ولكن النقص العددي في صفوف الفريق بعد طرد لاعبه الهولندي آريين روبن في الدقيقة 77 منح الفرصة لأشبيلية في تحقيق الفوز بهدف سجله ديرني ريناتو في الدقيقة 85 


وجاءت هزيمة ريال مدريد لتحوم الشكوك بشكل كبير حول إقالة الألماني بيرند شوستر من منصب المدير الفني للفريق.

والجدير بالذكر أن هذا الأسبوع من الدوري الأسباني شهد أكبر عدد من الأهداف في مرحلة واحدة بالمسابقة منذ ستة أعوام حيث بلغ عدد الأهداف التي شهدتها المباريات العشر لهذه المرحلة 44 هدفا من بينهم سبعة أهداف في مباراة ريال مدريد وأشبيلية.

والهزيمة هي الثالثة لريال مدريد خلال آخر أربع مباريات له ، ويتوقع أن يفتقد لاعبو الفريق الثقة قبل المباراة المرتقبة أمام برشلونة يوم السبت المقبل.

وقال فريدريك كانوتيه "عملنا بجد لتحقيق هذا الفوز ، وكنت أعتقد دائما أننا سنحققه".

وتقدم ريال مايوركا مرتين وتعادل هويلفا في المرتين ثم حقق الفوز على مضيفه مايوركا 3/2 ليرفع رصيده إلى عشر نقاط وتقدم للمركز التاسع عشر قبل الاخير تاركا قاع جدول المسابقة لفريق أوساسونا بفارق نقطة واحدة فقط وتجمد رصيد مايوركا عند 13 نقطة في المركز السابع عشر.


وسجل أهداف ريكرياتيفو كل من ماركو روبن وأدريان كولونجا وخافيير فويجو بينما سجل فيرناندو نافارو وخوسيه مانويل خورادو هدفي مايوركا في الدقيقتين 16 و36 .


وتراجع أوساسونا للمركز الاخير بعدما سقط في فخ التعادل 3/3 أمام ضيفه بلد الوليد الذي رفع رصيده إلى 20 نقطة في المركز الثامن.

وتقدم أوساسونا بثلاثة أهداف سجلها إدواردو فيرناندو جوميز والايراني جواد نيكونام ورد بلد الوليد بثلاثة أهداف في غضون 26 دقيقة فقط.

وأنقذ جونزالو كولسا فريق ريسينج سانتاندر من الهزيمة أمام ضيفه أتليتك بلباو وسجل له هدف التعادل قبل ثماني دقائق من نهاية اللقاء الذي انتهى شوطه الاول بالتعادل السلبي ثم تقدم بلباو بهدف مبكر في الشوط الثاني سجله خافيير يستي في الدقيقة 49 .

واستغل سانتاندر النقص العددي في صفوف ضيفه بعد طرد بابلو أوربايز في الدقيقة 77 ليحقق التعادل ويرفع رصيده إلى 16 نقطة في المركز الثالث عشر مقابل 13 نقطة لبلباو في المركز السادس عشر.

وصعد نومانسيا إلى المركز الخامس عشر برصيد 14 نقطة اثر فوزه 2/1 على ألميريا الذي تجمد رصيده عند 15 نقطة في المركز الرابع عشر.

وكان ألميريا البادئ بالتسجيل بهدف أحرزه سولاري في الدقيقة 11 من ضربة جزاء ورد نومانسيا بهدفين سجلهما خافيير دل بينو جونزاليس في وآساير إيتشباريا في الدقيقتين 19 و50 .

وحافظ نومانسيا على تقدمه رغم النقص العددي في صفوفه اثر طرد اللاعب خوسيه خافيير باركيرو في الدقيقة 70 .

وتغلب ديبورتيفو لاكورونا على ضيفه ريال ملقة 2/صفر ليرفع رصيده إلى 24 نقطة في المركز السابع بفارق الاهداف فقط خلف أشبيلية وتجمد رصيد ملقة عند 18 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر بفارق الاهداف فقط خلف خيتافي.

وانتهى الشوط الاول من اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي ثم سجل آنخل كاستيو وبراو هدفي ديبورتيفو في الدقيقتين 65 و69 .

وتعادل ريال بيتيس مع اسبانيول بهدف سجله الكاميروني أكيل إيمانا في الدقيقة 56 مقابل هدف سجله فران كوروميناس في الدقيقة 70 ليرفع بيتيس رصيده إلى 18 نقطة في المركز التاسع مقابل 13 نقطة لاسبانيول في المركز الثامن عشر.

----------


## ajluni top

مشكور عالاخبار

وهاردلك يا ريال

الدوري برشلوني

----------


## معاذ القرعان

برشلونة للابد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_برشلونة للابد_ 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
ان شاء الله غير نفوز

----------


## mylife079

ايتو وميسي يقودان برشلونة للفوزعلى ريال مدريد في كلاسيكو الدوري الاسباني



قاد نجمي برشلونة ايتو وميسي فريقهم برشلونة للفوز علي غريمه التقليدي ريال مدريد 2-صفر في قمة وكلاسيكو الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم وذلك في اللقاء الذي اقيم علي ملعب النو كامب.

وضع المهاجم الكاميروني صامويل ايتوو اصحاب الارض في المقدمة في الدقيقة 83 ثم عزز الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي الفوز بتسجيل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الاولى من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع.

وأخفق ايتوو في تسجيل ركلة جزاء احتسبت لفريقه في الدقيقة 70.

وبهذا الفوز واصل برشلونة انفراده بصدارة الدوري الاسباني برصيد 38 نقطة من 15 مباراة متقدما بفارق ثماني نقاط عن اقرب منافسيه فالنسيا , فيما توقف رصيد ريال مدريد حامل اللقب عند 26 نقطة في المركز الخامس .

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووك 

برشلونة 
شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

العفو محمد

مبروككككككككككككككككك
برشلــــــــــــــونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـة

----------


## الولهان

شكرا محمد

برشلوووووووووووونيه

----------


## ajluni top

حاولوا يكسروه 

 
بس ما قدروا عليه لأنه وحششششششششششششششششش

----------


## mylife079

أشبيلية ينتزع المركز الثالث من فياريال والمنافسة تشتعل في الدوري الأسباني


انتزع فريق أشبيلية المركز الثالث في ترتيب الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم من غريمه فياريال ، بعد تغلبه عليه بهدف نظيف اليوم الأحد في المرحلة الحادية عشرة من المسابقة.

واستفاد أشبيلية من قرارين حاسمين لحكم المباراة ، حيث أحرز ديرني ريناتو هدف أشبيلية قبيل نهاية الشوط الأول مباشرة بمساعدة زميليه فريدريك كانوتيه وأدريانو.

ورغم وقوع ريناتو في موقف تسلسل أشار حكم المباراة باحتساب الهدف.

وفي الدقيقة 54 أشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه مهاجم فياريال خوسيبا يورينتي إثر حصوله على البطاقة الصفراء الثانية.

وكان من المفترض أن ينجح أشبيلية في تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف في الشوط الثاني ولكن يقظة حارس فياريال دييجو لوبيز حالت دون حدوث ذلك.

وقال الدو بيدرو دوتشور لاعب خط وسط أشبيلية "كانت مباراة صعبة بالنسبة لنا ، ولكننا أظهرنا إمكانياتنا وقوتنا الليلة ، وأحرزنا فوزا ثمين".

وقفز أشبيلية إلى المركز الثالث بالتساوي مع بلنسية برصيد 30 نقطة من 15 مباراة.

وكان بلنسية نجح أمس في تحويل تأخره بهدف أمام اسبانيول إلى الفوز 2/1 ليصعد إلى المركز الثاني بفارق الأهداف أمام أشبيلية.

ويتأخر بلنسية وأشبيلية بفارق ثماني نقاط خلف المتصدر برشلونة الذي تغلب على غريمه التاريخي ريال مدريد بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما الكاميروني صامويل ايتو والأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة.

وتراجع فياريال إلى المركز الرابع في ترتيب الدوري المحلي برصيد 29 نقطة بينما يأتي ريال مدريد في المركز السادس برصيد 24 نقطة.

وانتزع ريكرياتيفو هويلفا فوزا ثمينا من ضيفه أوساسونا وتغلب عليه 1/صفر اليوم ليتأزم موقف أوساسونا بشدة بعد تذيله جدول ترتيب المسابقة بفارق أربع نقاط خلف أقرب منافسيه.

وكذلك يأتي اسبانيول في المركز السابع عشر برصيد 13 نقطة بعد هزيمته 1/2 أمام مضيفه بلنسية صاحب المركز الثاني أمس السبت.

وتجمد رصيد نومانسيا عند 14 نقطة في المركز السادس عشر بعد هزيمته أمام مضيفه ملقة صفر/2 .

ويأتي اتليتك بيلباو والميريا في المركزين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر على الترتيب برصيد 16 نقطة.

وتعادل الميريا مع ضيفه ريسينج سانتاندير 1/1 بينما تغلب بيلباو على سبورتنج خيخون 3/صفر .

وفي مباراة أخرى اليوم خسر بلد الوليد أمام مضيفه ديبورتيفو لاكورونا صفر/3 . وأحرز أهداف أصحاب الأرض كل من جوناثان سيسما وبيدرو لوبيز وبيدرو ليون.

----------


## mylife079

الريال يعود لدرب الانتصارات 




مدريد - عاد ريال مدريد حامل اللقب في الموسمين الماضيين الى سكة الانتصارات بعد 3 هزائم متتالية ادت الى اقالة مدربه الالماني بيرند شوستر وتعيين المحلي خواندي راموس، بفوزه على ضيفه فالنسيا صاحب المركز الثالث 1-0 يوم السبت في افتتاح المرحلة السادسة عشرة من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم. 

وقدم ريال مدريد الذي سجل هدفه مبكرا بواسطة الارجنتيني غونزالو هيغوين (3) هو الحادي عشر له هذا الموسم، عرضا اقوى بكثير عما كانت عليه حاله باشراف شوستر وصنع لاعبوه عدة فرص لم تستغل بالشكل المطلوب. 

وبدا افريق الملكي بعد فوز على زينيت سان بطرسبورغ الروسي (3-صفر) في دوري ابطال اوروبا وخسارة صعبة في نوكامب امام غريمه برشلونة (صفر-2)، افضل حالا هجوما ودفاعا خصوصا في مباراة اليوم. 

وجاء الهدف الوحيد بعد اختراق رائع للهولندي اريين روبن وتمريرة الى هيغوين الذي استثمرها بشكل جيد، وكاد روبن نفسه يسجل اكثر من مرة لكنه بالغ في المراوغة احيانا وتباطأ في التمرير احيانا اخرى. 

وسنحت فرصة ممتازة لفالنسيا للتعادل عن طريق روبن باراخا برأسه بيد ان الحارس ايكر كاسياس كان صاحيا وانقذ الموقف (55). 

وخسر فالنسيا جهود قائده كارلوس مارشينا قبل 20 دقيقة من النهاية حاول ريال مدريد استغلالها وهدد مرمى ضيفه اكثر من مرة دون ان يتمكن من رفع الغلة. 

ورفع ريال مدريد رصيده الى 29 نقطة وصعد الى المركز الرابع موقتا بفارق الاهداف امام وصيفه فياريال الذي تنتظره مهمة صعبة مع ضيفه برشلونة المتصدر الأحد في ختام المرحلة.

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور محمد د
رياضي جيد بس انشاء الله رح تكون اخر فوز للريال

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكور محمد د
رياضي جيد بس انشاء الله رح تكون اخر فوز للريال
_


 والله يا محمد الدوري الاسباني معقد شوف ريال كم مرة خسرو فازو اليوم صارو بالمركز الرابع 
مشكور محمد

----------


## مدحت

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكور محمد د
رياضي جيد بس انشاء الله رح تكون اخر فوز للريال
_


 انشاء الله هاد رح يضل حلمك الك 
انت و غيرك يا محمد

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
مشكور محمد د
رياضي جيد بس انشاء الله رح تكون اخر فوز للريال



انشاء الله هاد رح يضل حلمك الك 
انت و غيرك يا محمد_





مدريدي يا أقرع

----------


## mylife079

[frame="5 80"] 
برشلونة يواصل سلسلة انتصاراته على كبار الليغا ويعزز صدارته للمسابقة
[/frame]  
تمكن فريق برشلونة متصدر الدوري الإسباني من قلب تخلفه أمام فريق فياريال بهدف واحد إلى فوز صعب بهدفين لهدف في قمة الأسبوع السادس عشر من مسابقة الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم. 
ومنذ انطلاقة اللقاء سيطر لاعبوا برشلونة على الكرة وقادوا عدة محاولات على مرمى فياريال ، حيث كاد تيري هينري أن يفتتح التسجيل لبرشلونة من فرصة محققة في الدقائق الأولى من المباراة لكن حارس فياريال ديغو لوبيز تصدى لتسديدة النجم الفرنسي ، قبل أن يوقع اللاعب الشاب في فريق برشلونة سيرجيو بوسكيت على أخطر فرصة في الشوط الأول وذلك إثر تسديدة قوية من خارج المنطقة مستغلا كرة مرتدة من رؤوس المدافعين لكن الحارس تألق مرة أخرى وأخرجها إلى ركنية في الربع الأخير من الشوط الأول. 
وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن اللاعب الإسباني كاني من افتتاح التسجيل لأصحاب الأرض وذلك عندما انفرد بالحارس فيكتور فالديس ليسقط كرة رائعة من فوقه سكنت شباك برشلونة ، على بعد ثلاث دقائق فقط من انطلاق الشوط الثاني. 
لكن متصدر الليغا رد بهدف التعادل بعد سبع دقائق من تلقيه الهدف الأول ، وذلك عن طريق اللاعب المالي سيدو كيتا الذي استغل كرة عرضية من زميله في إشبيلة سابقا داني ألفيس ليحولها برأسه داخل الشابك معلنا عن عودة برشلونة السريعة إلى المباراة في الدقيقة 55 من القاء. 
بعد ذلك قاد نجم خط الوسط الكاتلوني شافي هيرنانديز عملية سريعة أرسل في نهايتها كرة عرضية ترجمها النجم الفرنسي تيري هينري إلى هدف التقدم لمصلحة برشلونة في الدقيقة 66 من المباراة. 
وتعرض لاعب خط دفاع برشلونة بيكي إلى الطرد على إثر تلقيه للإنذار الثاني في الدقيقة 74 من اللقاء ، ليجري مدرب الفريق الكاتلوني تبديلا اضطراريا أخرج بموجبه تيري هينري وأشرك بدلا عنه المدافع الأوروغوياني الشاب كاسيريس. 
وفي الربع الأخير من اللقاء لاحت عدة فرص لأصحاب الأرض من أجل تعديل النتيجة لكن مهاجمي الغواصة الصفراء تناوبوا على إهدارها تباعا لتبقى النتيجة على حالها 2/1 لمصلحة برشلونة. 
وبهذا الفوز ابتعد برشلونة في صدارة الترتيب ب 41 نقطة وبفارق 10 نقاط كاملة عن أقرب ملاحقية ، بينما تجمد رصيد فياريال عند النقطة 29 ليتقاسم المركز الخامس مع الريال مدريد وبأفضلية الريال بفارق الأهداف. 

المباراة شهدت صراعا بدنيا كبيرا 

احتفال لاعبي برشلونة بهدف التعادل للمالي كيتا 
 
هينري محتفلا مع زميله ميسي بهدف الفوز

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*الاسبوع العشرين*


*بطولة اسبانيا: برشلونة يستعرض امام نومانسيا وفياريال ينتكس مجددا*





- استعرض برشلونة المتصدر واضاف فوزا جديدا الى رصيده بعد ان ثأر من ضيفه نومانسيا 4-1 في افتتاح المرحلة العشرين من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم.
سجل الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي (49 و76) والكاميروني صامويل ايتو (53) والفرنسي تييري هنري (71) اهداف برشلونة وخوسيه باركيرو (61) هدف نومانسيا.
وابتعد برشلونة في الصدارة برصيد 53 نقطة بفارق 15 نقطة عن ريال مدريد بطل الموسمين الماضيين واشبيلية اللذين يستضيفان ديبورتيفو لاكورونا وراسينغ سانتاندر على التوالي اليوم الاحد في ختام المرحلة.
وقف لاعبو الفريقين دقيقة صمت حدادا على ضحايا العاصفة التي وقعت في كاتالونيا حيث ادى انهيار جدار منشأة رياضية الى وفاة اربعة اولاد كانوا يتحضرون لخوض مباراة في البيسبول.
وكان نومانسيا الحق ببرشلونة الخسارة الوحيدة له في الدوري هذا الموسم بنتيجة 1-صفر وتحديدا في المرحلة الاولى من البطولة.
تأخر برشلونة في افتتاح التسجيل فلم تفلح محاولاته في الشوط الاول الذي انتهى سلبيا لكنه ضرب بقوة في الثاني ودك مرمى منافسه اربع مرات عبر الثلاثي المتألق ميسي وايتو وهنري ليرفع عدد مبارياته المتتالية من دون خسارة الى 19.
وفي مباراة ثانية انتكس فياريال مجددا بعدما سقط في فخ التعادل مع ضيفه اوساسونا متذيل الترتيب 1-1 على ملعب "ال مادريغال".
وكان فياريال البادىء بالتسجيل عبر الايطالي جوزيبي روسي في الدقيقة 28 بعد تمريرة من سانتياغو كازورلا الا ان البرتغالي ادواردو بيريرا "دادي" ادرك التعادل في الدقيقة 65 بعد تمريرة من الفرنسي لودوفيك ديلبورت.
وكان فياريال عاد في المرحلة السابقة الى سكة الانتصارات بفوزه على مايوركا (2-صفر) وذلك بعد ان اخفق في تذوق طعم الفوز في 6 مباريات متتالية (4 هزائم وتعادلان) بينها الخسارة امام سلتيك الاسكتلندي في مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد VS ديبورتيفو لاكورنا (1-0 ) 

حقق فريق ريال مدريد فوزا متواضعا على ملعبه "سانتياجو برنابيو" وتغلب على ديبورتيفو لاكورونا 1/صفر مساء أمس الأحد في ختام المرحلة العشرين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وسجل النجم راؤول جونزاليس هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 40 ليهدي ريال مدريد ثلاث نقاط رفع بها رصيده إلى 41 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق 12 نقطة خلف المتصدر برشلونة وثلاث نقاط أمام أشبيلية صاحب المركز الثالث.

فلنسيا  VS ريال مايوركا ( 1-3 ) 

وتلقى فريقا بلنسية وأشبيلية هزيمتان غير متوقعتين أمس حيث غادر ريال مايوركا قاع جدول الدوري بعدما تغلب على بلنسية 3/1 كما فاز ريسينج سانتاندر على أشبيلية في عقر داره 2/صفر.

وكان خوسيه مانويل خوراندو نجم مباراة مايوركا حيث سجل الهدفين الأول والثالث لمايوركا في شباك بلنسية.

وافتتح خوراندو التسجيل لمايوركا في الدقيقة العاشرة من المباراة ، وبدا تأثر مستوى بلنسية بغياب مهاجميه الأسبانيين ديفيد فيا وخواكين.

وفي الدقيقة 42 حصل ريال مايوركا على ضربة جزاء إثر قيام راؤول ألبيول بدفع خورادو داخل منطقة الجزاء ، وتقدم خوسيه لويس مارتي لتنفيذ الضربة مسجلا منها الهدف الثاني لمايوركا.

وبعد دقيقتين فقط أضاف خورادو الهدف الثالث لمايوركا بمساعدة زميله فيرناندو فاريلا.

وفي الشوط الثاني اكتفى ريال مايوركا بإخماد هجوم بلنسية للحفاظ على تقدمه ، رغم أن هجمات بلنسية لم تحمل الخطورة الكافية.

وفي الدقيقة 73 سجل فيسنتي رودريجيز هدفا لبلنسية ولكنه كان متأخرا حيث بدا لاعبو بلنسية وكأنهم فقدوا الأمل في الفوز.

وقال فاريلا عقب المباراة "كانت مسألة وقت.. لعبنا بشكل جيد وأحرزنا ثلاث نقاط".

وارتفع رصيد مايوركا إلى 17 نقطة ليصعد إلى المركز الثامن عشر بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام إسبانيول صاحب المركز العشر قبل الأخير والذي تعادل أمس مع مضيفه بلد الوليد 1/1 ، بينما تجمد رصيد بلنسية عند 34 نقطة في المركز الرابع.
اشبيليه VS راسينج سانتاندر ( 0-2 )

ووجه ريسينج سانتاندر صدمة قوية لأشبيلية حيث تغلب عليه في عقر داره 2/صفر ليرتفع رصيد سانتاندر إلى 28 نقطة في المركز التاسع ويتجمد رصيد أشبيلية عند 38 نقطة في المركز الثالث .

وسجل هدفي ريسينج سانتاندر ، سيزار نافاس ونيكولا زيجيتش في الدقيقتين 24 و46 ، وشهدت المباراة طرد زميلهما أوسكار سيرانو في الدقيقة 33 ولكن أشبيلية لم ينجح في استغلال تفوقه العددي طوال الشوط الثاني.

ملقا VS اتلتيكو مدريد ( 1-1 )

وتعادل أتلتيكو مدريد مع مضيفه ملقة 1/1 ليرفع كل فريق منهما رصيده إلى 32 نقطة في المركزين السادس والسابع على الترتيب.

وافتتح أنطونيو أبونو التسجيل لملقة في الدقيقة 22 ثم تعادل أتلتيكو بهدف للاعب جون هايتينجا قبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية الشوط الأول.

 

وفي مباريات أخرى جرت أمس ، تغلب خيتافي على ضيفه سبورتنج خيخون 5/1 وألميريا على أتلتيك بيلباو 2/1 وريكرياتيفو على ريال بيتيس 1/صفر.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرااااااااا محمد برشلونة يفوز بالاربعة والخمسة ويقنع اما الريال فما زال مستواه متذبذب ويفوز على الفرق بصعوبة .... الريال يوم امس قدم شوط اول رائع لكن بالشوط الثاني هبط اداءه على الرغم من التبديلات الثلاثة التي اجراها راموس وصنع فريق ديبورتيفو اكثر من كرة كانت كفيلة بإحراج الريال

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكرااااااااا محمد برشلونة يفوز بالاربعة والخمسة ويقنع اما الريال فما زال مستواه متذبذب ويفوز على الفرق بصعوبة .... الريال يوم امس قدم شوط اول رائع لكن بالشوط الثاني هبط اداءه على الرغم من التبديلات الثلاثة التي اجراها راموس وصنع فريق ديبورتيفو اكثر من كرة كانت كفيلة بإحراج الريال_


 والله احمد انتو بتجيبوا خمسه بتوخذو 3 نقاط
واحنا بنجيب هدف وبنوخذ 3 نقاط
المهم النقاط وما بتفرق كم نجيب
بعدين بالنسبه للعب 
عادي
يعني بمبارتكو الشوط الاول ما عرفتو تصلو مرمى نومانسيا 
يعني الشوط الثاني انقذكو 
ولا مباراة اسبانيول بالكاس 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

مبروك صحيح 

الريال فاز بيقولو

مبروك :SnipeR (51):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_مبروك صحيح 

الريال فاز بيقولو

مبروك
_


 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 
اه فزنا 
وراح نظل نظغطكو
يعني يدرو بالكو على حالكو 
 :SnipeR (70):  :SnipeR (70):

----------


## ajluni top

لا تخافش علينا

وضعنا زينون

----------


## The Gentle Man

بكره بنعصر 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

نومانسيا VS ريال مدريد 

حقق فريق ريال مدريد فوزه السادس على التوالي في الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم وتغلب على مضيفه نومانسيا المتعثر 2/0 مساء أمس السبت في المرحلة الحادية والعشرين من المسابقة.

وسجل القائد المخضرم راؤول هدف التقدم لريال مدريد ، ليعادل الإنجاز التاريخي للأسطورة دي ستينفانو ، بتسجيل 307 هدف خلال مشواره في الدوري المحلي.

وجاء هدف راؤول في الدقيقة الرابعة من عمر الشوط الثاني بعدما مرر آريين روبن الكرة في الناحية اليسرى للأرجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين الذي سدد كرة قوية أبعدها حارس نومانسيا خوان بابلو لترتد الكرة إلى راؤول المتابع الذي لم يجد أي صعوبة في تسجيل هدف السبق للنادي الملكي.

وسيطر نومانسيا على الشوط الأول من المباراة التي أقيمت في مقاطعة صوريا الباردة ، وحرم القائم لاعب خط وسط الفريق خافيير ديل بينو من تسجيل هدف محقق.

ودخل فريق خواندي راموس الشوط الثاني بطموح أكبر وتقدم له راؤول سريعا بهدف التقدم ، وبعد ثماني دقائق فقط توغل روبن من الناحية اليمنى وسدد كرة زاحفة بقدمه اليسرى أعلنت عن الهدف الثاني لحامل اللقب.

وتعرض لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد فرناندو جاجو للطرد قبل 11 دقيقة على نهاية المباراة ، ولكن حافظ الفريق على قوامه نتيجة عدم وجود فاعلية أو اختراقات من جانب خط هجوم نومانسيا.

وتجمد رصيد نومانسيا عند 20 نقطة في المركز الرابع من القاع وأصبح يعاني بشدة من شبح الهبوط.

ورفع ريال مدريد رصيده إلى44 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق تسع نقاط خلف برشلونة المتصدر الذي يلتقي مع مضيفه راسينج سانتاندير في وقت لاحق اليوم الأحد.

ويتفوق ريال مدريد بفارق ست نقاط أمام أشبيلية صاحب المركز الثالث الذي يخرج لمواجهة سبورتينج خيخون اليوم.




اتليتك بيلباو  VS ملقا 

وظل فريق ملقة في المركز السابع في ترتيب الدوري الأسباني بهزيمته أمام مضيفه أتليتك بيلباو 2-3 .

وكان الفوز في مباراة أمس التي أقيمت في سان ماميس سيدفع بملقة إلى المركز الرابع ، وبالفعل نجح ملقه في التقدم مرتين ولكنه خسر اللقاء في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة.

وقدم بيلباو أداء قوي في مباراة اليوم مستفيدا من الدفعة المعنوية القوية التي حصل عليها بعد الفوز على سبورتينج خيخون يوم الأربعاء الماضي في كأس ملك أسبانيا ليصعد الفريق لملاقاة أشبيلية في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة الأسبوع المقبل.

وتقدم المهاجم الأسباني الدولي السابق البيرت لوكي بهدف لملقة في الدقيقة الرابعة قبل أن يتعادل فران يستي لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة 37 . وأضاف مانويل اورتيز لولو الهدف الثاني لملقة في الدقيقة 64 ، وأدرك فيرناندو ليورينتي التعادل لبيلباو في الدقيقة 72 . وقبل ثلاث دقائق على نهاية المباراة أحرز ماركيل سوسايتا لاسكوراين هدف الحسم لبيلباو.

وقال ليورينتي "الأمور تسير بشكل جيد بالنسبة لنا في الوقت الحالي ، إنها نوع من الفترات التي لا تستطيع فيها الانتظار حتى موعد الجولة المقبلة".

وصعد بيلباو ، الفريق الوحيد الذي يشارك في إحدى الدوريات الأوروبية الكبرى ولا يضم أي لاعب أجنبي ، إلى المركز التاسع بفارق ثلاث نقاط خلف ملقة.

----------


## ajluni top

مبروك فوز البرسا
2_1 على راسينغ سانتاندير

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_مبروك فوز البرسا

2_1 على راسينغ سانتاندير 
 


_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
فوز بصعوبه 
منيح الي عندكم ميسي عشان يخليكي تفوزو

----------


## The Gentle Man

راسينج سانتاندر VS برشلونه ( 2 - 1 )

شارك النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي من مقعد البدلاء ليقود برشلونة إلى فوز صعب على مضيفه ريسينج سانتاندر 2/1 مساء أمس الأحد في المرحلة الحادية والعشرين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وحول برشلونة تخلفه بهدف أمام سانتاندر إلى الفوز 2/1 بفضل هدفين متأخرين سجلهما ميسي ، وقد أنهى برشلونة المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط.

وقاد ميسي برشلونة إلى تحقيق الفوز التاسع له على التوالي في الدوري الأسباني ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى 56 نقطة في المركز الأول بفارق 12 نقطة أمام أقرب منافسيه ريال مدريد حامل اللقب والذي تغلب على مضيفه نومانسيا 2/صفر أمس الأول السبت.

وأدهش المدير الفني خوسيب جارديولا الجميع عندما أشرك ميسي في التشكيل الاحتياطي ، وقد تأثر الفريق بذلك وأخفق في تشكيل أي خطورة على مرمى منافسه في الشوط الأول.

وبعد 11 دقيقة من بداية الشوط الثاني، حصل سانتاندر على ضربة جزاء لقيام رافاييل ماركيز بعرقلة جوناثان بيريرا داخل منطقة الجزاء ، وتقدم نيكولا زيجيتش لتنفيذ الضربة محرزا منها هدف التقدم لسانتاندر. وبعدها، دفع جارديولا بالنجم ميسي الذي كان له تأثير إيجابى على أداء الفريق.

وفي الدقيقة 66 تلقى تشابي تمريرة من تييري هنري وسدد الكرة لكنها اصطدمت بالعارضة وارتدت إلى ميسي الذي تابعها بتسديدة في المرمى معلنا عن تعادل برشلونة.

وأصر ميسي على أن تكون له بصمة أكثر وضوحا في المباراة وحسم اللقاء لصالح الفريق الكتالوني بهدف الفوز 2/1 في الدقيقة 80 وسجله بتسديدة من قدمه اليسرى إثر هجمة قادها زميله النجم الكاميروني صامويل إيتو.

وطرد المدافعين ماركيز وجيرارد من صفوف برشلونة في الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة لكن الفريق دافع عن شباكه بقوة كي لا يفاجأه سانتاندر بهدف التعادل.

وقال المخضرم مونيتيس لاعب سانتاندر "إنه (برشلونة) فريق ممتاز.. وإخفاقهم في تحقيق الفوز كان سيشكل صدمة قوية لهم ولمشجعيهم".

سبورتنج خيخون VS اشبيليه ( 1 - 0 )

وتغلب سبورتنج خيخون على ضيفه اشبيلية بهدف وحيد سجله دييجو كاسترو في الدقيقة 17 من المباراة التي شهدت طرد كانيلا روبيرتو من صفوف خيخون في الدقيقة 28 .

وحصل خيخون على ضربة جزاء مبكرة سددها ماتي بيليتش لكن أندريس بالوب حارس مرمى أشبيلية تصدى للكرة.

ولكن بالوب لم ينجح في التصدي للكرة التي سددها كاسترو في الدقيقة 17 والتي منحت خيخون نقاط المباراة كاملة ليرتفع رصيده إلى 27 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر ، بينما تجمد رصيد أشبيلية عند 38 نقطة في المركز الثالث بفارق ست نقاط خلف ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني و18 نقطة خلف المتصدر برشلونة.

فالنسيا VS الميريا ( 3 - 2 )

ورفع بلنسية رصيده إلى 37 نقطة في المركز الرابع بعدما تغلب على ألميريا 3/2 .

ويدين بلنسية بفضل كبير في الفوز للاعب ديفيد فيا هداف كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) والذي سجل هدفين خلال المباراة.

وكانت مباراة أمس هي الأولى لفيا بعد غيابه عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين بسبب الإصابة التي حرمته من المشاركة في مباراة فريقه أمام أشبيلية يوم الخميس الماضي في كأس ملك أسبانيا.

وافتتح سانشيز خواكين التسجيل لبلنسية بعد ست دقائق فقط من بداية المباراة ثم تعادل ألميريا بهدف للاعب ألفارو نيجريدو في الدقيقة 22 .

وبعدها سجل فيا الهدفين الثاني والثالث لبلنسية في الدقيقتين 29 من ضربة جزاء و51 قبل أن يضيف نيجريدو الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 64 .
ديبورتيفو لاكورونا VS فياريال ( 3 - 0 )

واحتل ديبورتيفو لاكورونا المركز السادس برصيد 33 نقطة بعدما تغلب على فياريال 3/صفر.

وكان أنخل لافيتا كاستيلو نجم المباراة حيث سجل الهدفين الأول والثاني لديبورتيفو لاكورونا في الدقيقتين الثالثة و62 قبل أن يضيف زميله ايفان ريكي الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 68 .
اتلتيكو مدريد VS  بلد الوليد (1 - 2)

وتجمد رصيد أتلتيكو مدريد عند 32 نقطة في المركز السابع بعدما خسر على ملعبه أمام بلد الوليد 1/2 .

وافتتح لويس باريتو التسجيل لبلد الوليد بعد ست دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني ، وبعد خمس دقائق أخرى تعادل أتلتيكو مدريد بهدف سجله خوسيه جارسيا كالفو لاعب بلد الوليد عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه.

لكن بلد الوليد واصل عرضه الجيد حتى حصل على ضربة جزاء قبل 11 دقيقة من نهاية المباراة ، احتسبها الحكم لقيام ماريانو بيرنيا بشد هينوك جويتوم داخل منطقة الجزاء ، وسدد فيكتور ضربة الجزاء محرزا منها هدف الفوز 2/1 .

وانتهت المباراة على هتافات جماهير أتلتيكو مدريد تطالب بإقالة خافيير أجويري من منصب المدير الفني.



وفي مباريات أخرى جرت أمس تغلب أوساسونا على ريال مايوركا 1/صفر وتعادل إسبانيول مع ريكرياتيفو 1/1 وريال بيتيس مع خيتافي 2/2 .



واحتل أوساسونا وإسبانيول وريال مايوركا المراكز الثلاثة الأخيرة بجدول الدوري على الترتيب وبرصيد 17 نقطة لكل منهم بينما يحتل نومانسيا المركز السابع عشر برصيد 20 نقطة.

----------


## ajluni top

خيل الاصايل تلحق بالتالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

ترتيب الدوري الاسباني بعد الجوله 21 

1برشلونة--------------------56 
2ريال مدريد----------------44 
3إشبيلية -------------------38 
4فالنسيا --------------------37 
5فياريال---------------------34 
6ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا------33 
7أتلتيكو مدريد-------------32
8ملقا----------------------32
9اتلتيك بيلباو-------------29
10راسينغ سانتاندير-----28
11بلد الوليد--------------27
12سبورتينغ خيخون----27
13خيتافي----------------25
14الميريا--------------- 24
15ريكرياتيفو-----------24
16ريال بيتيس----------22
17نومانسيا-------------20 
18أوساسونا-------------17 
19إسبانيول--------------17 
20ريال مايوركا----------17

----------


## ajluni top

12 نقطه

مطوله :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ولا اقصر منها
شايفها من هون
قريبه 
وان شاء الله ما راح تطول

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الأسبوع 22

ريال مدريد يواصل انتصاراته المتتالية




تابع ريال مدريد حامل اللقب في العامين الاخيرين نتائجه الجيدة بقيادة مدربه الجديد خواندي راموس وحقق فوزا ثمينا على ضيفه راسينغ سانتاندر 1-صفر في افتتاح المرحلة الثانية والعشرين من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم.
وهو الفوز الثامن لريال مدريد بقيادة راموس في 9 مباريات في مختلف المسابقات والسابع على التوالي بعد الاول على ضيفه فالنسيا 1-صفر والثاني على ضيفه فياريال بالنتيجة ذاتها والثالث على مضيفه مايوركا 3-صفر والرابع على ضيفه اوساسونا 3-1 والخامس على ضيفه ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا 1-صفر والسادس على مضيفه نومانسيا 2-صفر.
كما انه الفوز الخامس عشر للنادي الملكي الذي عزز موقعه في المركز الثاني بعدما رفع رصيده الى 47 نقطة بفارق 9 نقاط خلف غريمه التقليدي برشلونة المتصدر الذي يستضيف سبورتينغ خيخون اليوم الاحد في ختام المرحلة.
وكان ريال مدريد صاحب الافضلية طيلة المباراة وخصوصا في الشوط الاول الذي تألق فيه المهاجم الدولي الهولندي اريين روبن وكاد يفتتح التسجيل في مناسبتين من تسديدتين قويتين ابعدها الحارس تونو الى ركنيتين.
وانتظر ريال مدريد الدقيقة الرابعة من الشوط الثاني ليفتتح التسجيل عندما مرر القائد راوول غونزاليز كرة رأسية الى المهاجم الارجنتيني غونزالو هيغوين فتوغل داخل المنطقة وراوغ المدافع سيزار نافاس ببراعة قبل ان يسددها بيسراه داخل مرمى تونو.
وهو الهدف الثالث عشر لهيغوين هذا الموسم.
وتألق حارس مرمى ريال مدريد ايكر كاسياس الذي عادل الرقم القياسي في عدد المباريات لحراس المرمى في النادي الملكي والذي كان بحوزة حارس باكو يوبو بخوضه المباراة رقم 454 وأنقذ مرماه من هدف التعادل بتصديه لتسديدة قوية لجوناثان بيريرا في الدقيقة 75.
واشرك راموس المهاجم الفرنسي جوليان فوبير القادم من وست هام مكان روبن لكن دون اي تغيير في النتيجة بل ان مستوى النادي الملكي تراجع امام رغبته في الحفاظ على النتيجة واندفاع الضيوف بحثا عن التعادل.
وفي مباراة ثانية فشل اشبيلية الثالث في ابقاء الفارق الذي كان يفصله عن ريال مدريد على حاله بسقوطه امام ضيفه ريال بيتيس بهدف لكانوتيه (90) مقابل هدفين لسيرجيو غارسيا (70) واوليفييرا (83).
وتجمد رصيد اشبيلية عند 38 نقطة وبات مركزه مهددا في حال نجاح فالنسيا الرابع (37 نقطة) بتحقيق الفوز او التعادل في مباراته اليوم مع مضيفه اوساسونا.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الأسبوع 22

 برشلونة يواصل تغريده خارج السرب 




واصل فريق برشلونة تقدمه في الدوري الإسباني "الليغا"، بفوزه في الأسبوع الثاني والعشرين من عمر البطولة على منافسه سبورتينغ خيخون بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد، أحرز منها الكاميروني، صامويل إيتو، هدفين، فيما لقي إشبيلية خسارة غير متوقعة على أرضه أمام ريال بيتيس.
وفي المباراة الأولى، نجح برشلونة في المحافظة على فارق النقاط الاثنتي عشر، بفوزه على خيخون بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد، مسجلاً فوزه العاشر على التوالي.
ونجح إيتو في إحراز هدف فريقه الأول في الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الأول، ثم أحرز الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 40 من الشوط نفسه.
وأضاف البرازيلي داني ألافيس هدف فريقه الثالث في الدقيقة 65، لينجح بعده بنحو ثلاث دقائق لاعب خيخون، كيكو ماتيو في تسجيل هدف الشرف لفريقه.
وبهدفيه، أصبح أيتو يتقدم هدافي الليغا برصيد 21 هدفاً، وبفارق أربعة أهداف عن ديفيد فيا، لاعب فالنسيا.



وفي الأثناء، تمكن أتلتيكو مدريد من تحقيق فوز كاسح على ريكرياتيفو، على ملعب الأخير، بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.
ونجح سيرجيو أغويرا في إحراز الهدف الأول لفريقه بعد مرور دقيقتين على انطلاق المباراة، ثم أضاف اللاعب دييغو فورلان هدفين آخرين.
وتمكن فياريال من المحافظة على فارق النقطتين أمام أتلتيكو مدريد، عندما فاز على نومانسيا بهدفين لهدف.
ورفع فياريال رصيده من النقاط إلى 37 نقطة، متساوياً مع فالنسيا، فيما أصبح رصيد أتلتيكو مدريد، 35 نقطة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تمكن فريق برشلونة الاسباني من التعادل خارج ارضه مع فريق ريال بيتيس في الجولة ال 23 من الدورى الاسباني لكرة القدم حيث ادرك ايتو التعادل بعد ان سجل هدفين في المباراة حيث كاد ان ينتهي الشوط الاول من المباراة بتقدم ريال بيتيس بهدفين مقابل لا شئ قبل ان يحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة ال 45 من عمر المباراة ويحرز منها ايتو هدف برشلونة الاول لينهي الحكم الشوط الاول بتقدم ريال بيتيس بهدفين لهدف .. وفي الشوط الثاني حاول مدرب نادي برشلونة غوارديولا عمل التعديلات اللازمه لتدارك الموقف وهذا ما ادركه ايتو في الدقيقة ال 84 من عمر المباراة بعد ضغط كبير من فريق برشلونة واضاعة ريال بيتيس لعدة فرص سنحت لهم من هجمات مرتده لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل الايجابي هدفين لكلا الفريقين , و بهذه النتيجة يبقي البارسا متصدر الترتيب بفارق 13 نقطة عن اقرب ملاحقيه فريق ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني الذي يخوض اليوم مباراته لنفس الجولة ضد فريق سبورتنج خيخون.



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يلا بدايه خير ان شاء الله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا جنتل مان بس زي ما برشلونة بتعادل انتوا كمان رح تتعادلوا وتخسروا لأنه مش معقول تضلوا تفوزوا عطول وشو بعرفك يمكن هسه خيخون يعمل شي :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يلا 
هلا بلشت المباراه 
وعلى خير يا رب
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكرا جنتل مان بس زي ما برشلونة بتعادل انتوا كمان رح تتعادلوا وتخسروا لأنه مش معقول تضلوا تفوزوا عطول وشو بعرفك يمكن هسه خيخون يعمل شي_


_  بس 4 - 0 فاز الريال على خيخون تبعك .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
شكرا جنتل مان بس زي ما برشلونة بتعادل انتوا كمان رح تتعادلوا وتخسروا لأنه مش معقول تضلوا تفوزوا عطول وشو بعرفك يمكن هسه خيخون يعمل شي


 بس 4 - 0 فاز الريال على خيخون تبعك .._



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
قال هذا الفريق الي فاز عليه برشلونه 3-1
لا وهاي اربع بدون روبن كمان
لو روبن وشنايدر هون
الله اعلم كم

----------


## The Gentle Man

صرح بيب غوارديلا مدرب فريق برشلونة الاسباني بصعوبة المواجهة المرتقبة يوم السبت مع فريق اسبانيول في الدورى الاسباني التي تعتبر من اهم المباريات لابناء الاقليم بعد الكلاسيكو حيث ان ديربي مدينة برشلونة دائما ما يحفل بأحداث كثيرة ومشوقه بين الطرفين .

وقد صرح المدرب الكتالوني ان المباراة ستكون قتالية بين الفريقين كما حدث تماما في مباراة الكأس الاخيره , حيث امتدح غواردويلا نادي اسبانيول ووصفه بالفريق المنظم وانه يلعب بقتالية عالية , كما ان الفريق يملك قوة بدنية عالية ولياقة ممتازة . 

كما تمني غواردويلا ان يكون هناك ديربي اخر الموسم المقبل في اشارة الى تمنيه بقاء اسبانيول في الدورى وعدم سقوطه الى الدرجة الثانية حيث ان اسبانيول حاليا يقبع في ذيل الترتيب للدورى الاسباني . 

كما اشار غواردويلا الى اللاعبين في فريق البارسا وخاصه تصريحات ايتو حيث وضح ان ايتو لم يقل شئ غير عادي وصرح بما في داخله , وشدد على ان مستوي ايتو في تصاعد مستمر وانه في اخر اسبوعين قدم مستواه الافضل لهذا الموسم واكد ايضا ان لاعب كأيتو من الصعب ايجادة بسهولة لانه مهاجم من طراز خاص وملتزم جدا بالتدريبات والمباريات . 

وبخصوص ميسي نجم الفريق كان غواردويلا قد اكد انه سيكون اساسي في اللقاء كما اكد انه لم يحسم بعد ما اذا كان مدافع الفريق بيول سيشارك في اللقاء . 

وفي رد على تصريحات مدرب فريق ريال مدريد خواندي راموس بأن فريق برشلونة الحالى هو الافضل بالتاريخ اكد غواردويلا ان الفريق الان جيد جدا ويقدم مباريات جيدة ولكن لم يفز بشئ بعد وما زال هناك الكثير لتقديمة مؤكدا على ان فريق كرويف كان قد فاز في العديد من الالقاب و لعب له عدة نجوم ولا يمكن الجزم بأن برشلونة الحالى افضل. واكد ان الفريق الى الان قدم بداية جيدة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

خواندي راموس مدرب ريال مدريد يؤكد على ان المنافسة ما زالت قائمة 

بعد الانتصار العريض الذي حققه ريال مدريد في سهرة البارحه امام فريق ريال بيتيس حيث انها الفريق المدريدي الشوط الاول بنتيجه مقامها 6 اهداف مقابل هدف واحد .. اكد مدرب الفريق الملكي السيد خواندي راموس على ان المنافسه ما زالت قائمة وان الفريق يركز على كل مباراة على حذي .

وامتدح خواندي اللاعبين جميعا على الاداء والانضباط الرائع واكد على ان الفريق ما زال لدية الكثير من المواهب التي يجب ان يستفاد منها في نجاحات الفريق وانتصارته.

كما اشار الى ان الفريق يقترب اكثر من المتصدر وبات الفارق الان 7 نقاط عن برشلونة الذي خسر بدورة في الديربي امام فريق اسبانيول.

وفي رد على ان ريال بيتيس لم يقدم شئ في المباراة ذكر خواندي راموس ان فريق ريال بيتيس قادم من انتصار على اشبيلية وتعادل مهم على المتصدر برشلونة . 

كما اضاف خواندي راموس انه اثناء المباراة كانت نتيجة مباراة برشلونة تظهر على اللوحه الخاصه في الملعب ولم يكن هناك اي مذياع او وسيلة لمتابعة المباراة لان الاهم للفريق هو ان الانتصار امام ريال بيتيس وهذا ما تحقق. 

يذكر ان مبارتي ريال مدريد مع بيتيس و برشلونة ضد اسبانيول اقيمة في نفس التوقيت .

----------


## The Gentle Man

تلقى فريق برشلونة هزيمته الثانية في الموسم الحالي وخسر أمام ضيفه اسبانيول 1/2 اليوم السبت في المرحلة الرابعة والعشرين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم ، في المباراة التي شهدت تسجيل نجم برشلونة السابق ايفان دي لا بينا هدفين لاسبانيول.

وفي الوقت نفسه حقق ريال مدريد فوزه التاسع على التوالي وسحق ضيفه ريال بيتيس 6/1 ، جاءت جميعها في الشوط الأول.

وأعادت هذه النتيجة الصراع على صدارة المسابقة حيث تقلص الفارق بين برشلونة المتصدر وريال مدريد الوصيف إلى سبع نقاط فقط ، بعد أن وصل الفرق إلى 12 نقطة قبل أسبوعين.

وقال الأرجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين الذي سجل هدف السبق لريال مدريد اليوم "مباراة اليوم بالفعل أعادت الروح للصراع على الصدارة".

وتلقى المالي الدولي سيدو كيتا البطاقة الحمراء في الدقيقة 39 قبل أن ينقل ايريك ابيدال خارج الملعب ، لتعرضه لتمزق في عضلة الفخذ الأيمن ، ويبتعد عن الملاعب لنحو شهرين ، وبالتالي تتضاعف محنة برشلونة.

وبعد طرد كيتا واستكمال برشلونة المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط ، أسكت دي لا بينا ملعب "كامب نو" بتسجيل الهدف الأول لاسبانيول في الدقيقة 52 إثر تمريرة رائعة نيني.

وبعدها بخمس دقائق فقط أضاف دي لا بينا الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه بعدما أهدى له حارس برشلونة فيكتور فالديز الكرة.

وفي الدقيقة 63 رد يايا توريه بهدف لبرشلونة إثر تسديدة بقدمه اليسرى ، بعدما فشل مدافعي اسبانيول في تشتيت ضربة حرة مباشرة.

وأغضب مدرب برشلونة جوسيب جوارديولا جماهير فريقه بعدما سحب مهاجمه الكاميروني الدولي وهداف الفريق صامويل ايتو من الملعب للمرة الاولى هذا الموسم.

وعانى اسبانيول من عدة مشاكل للحفاظ على أول فوز له منذ نحو أربعة أشهر ولكنه نجح في تلقين برشلونة مرارة الهزيمة للمرة الأولى في 23 مباراة ، منذ هزيمة الفريق أمام نومانسيا بهدف نظيف في آب/أغسطس الماضي.

ومن ناحية أخرى صعق ريال مدريد ضيفه بيتيس بنصف دستة أهداف جاءت جميعها في الشوط الأول.

وتقدم هيجوين بهدف لأصحاب الأرض ثم أضاف الهولندي كلاس يان هونتلار الهدفين الثاني والثالث للفريق.

ورد ريكاردو أوليفيرا بهدف لبيتيس قبل أن يحرز المخضرم راؤول جونزاليس هدفين رائعين للنادي الملكي قبل أن يختتم سيرجيو راموس أهداف الفريق في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول.

وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يحرز فيها ريال مدريد ستة أهداف في الشوط الاول منذ عام 1956 .

وكاد هونتلار أن يضيف الهدف الثالث له ولكن المباراة انتهت لصالح حامل اللقب 6/1 ويحصل الفريق على دفعة معنوية قوية قبل مواجهة ليفربول الإنجليزي يوم الأربعاء المقبل في دوري أبطال أوروبا.

وفي مباراة أخرى اليوم بالمرحلة نفسها نجح فياريال في تحويل تأخره بهدف أمام سبورتينج خيخون إلى الفوز 2/1 .

وأحرز هدفي فياريال المخضرمين روبرت بيريس وخوان كابديفيا.
واقتسم فياريال المركز الثالث في ترتيب المسابقة مع أشبيلية بفارق 12 نقطة خلف ريال مدريد.




وينهم برشلونه الي عملو الـ 12 نقطه نهايه الدوري
شو يا برشلونه

----------


## غسان

1000 مبرووووك للريال ... ايوه هيك خلي الدوري يولع ...

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_1000 مبرووووك للريال ... ايوه هيك خلي الدوري يولع ..._ 


 :Eh S(3):  :Eh S(3): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ايوه
يلا تحججو 
كلها حجج بتطلع 
حكيتلكم من اول 
الدوري ما خلص

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

جنتل غسان بشجع الريال :SnipeR (83): 

مش مبروك الفوز والدوري برشاوي واذا مش خاوة بدناش اياه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_جنتل غسان بشجع الريال

مش مبروك الفوز والدوري برشاوي واذا مش خاوة بدناش اياه
_


 اذا  هيك مش مشكله
اهلا وسهلا غسان 


الله لا يبارك فيك  :Ag: 
بعدين 
مثل ما حكيت الدوري بعده ما انتهى
بس ينتهي بنتقابل

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> جنتل غسان بشجع الريال
> 
> مش مبروك الفوز والدوري برشاوي واذا مش خاوة بدناش اياه
> 
> 
> ...


احنا بس نتخلص من فالديس وعيب علينا اذا بفوت فينا قول ...لونه ينصاب مدى الحياة ونرتاح منه :Bl (26):

----------


## The Gentle Man

تمكن فريق ريال مدريد من الفوز على مضيفة نادي اسبانيول بهدفين مقابل لاشيئ في دور 25 ضمن منافسات الدوري الاسباني وافتتح التسجيل عن طريق الاعب جوتي بعد تنفيذة ضربة ثابتة في الدقيقة 67 , وتمكن الاعب راؤول من تعزيز الفوز بتسجيلة الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 72 بعد ان تمريرة عرضيه من الاعب مارسيلو .


وارتفع رصيد نادي ريال مدريد الى 56 نقطة بفارق 4 نقاط فقط عن المتصدر نادي برشلونة الذي سيواجة فريق أتلتيكو مدريد يوم الاحد .(( تنشوف بفوزو ولا بخسرو ))



وتجمد رصيد نادي اسبانيول ب 21 نقطة الذي يحتل مركز قبل الاخير في الاليجا الاسبانية .

----------


## The Gentle Man

قاد النجم المالي الدولي فريدريك كانوتيه فريقه أشبيلية للفوز على مضيفه أتليتك بيلباو 2/1 اليوم السبت في المرحلة الخامسة والعشرين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.



وصعد أشبيلية إلى المركز الثالث بفارق ست نقاط خلف ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني بعد أن نجح في تحويل تأخره بهدف إلى فوز مستحق اليوم.



كما يتقدم الفريق بفارق ست نقاط أمام فياريال صاحب المركز الرابع والذي يلتقي مع مضيفه ريال بيتيس غدا الأحد.



ومنح الفوز أشبيلية دفعة معنوية قوية قبل مباراته أمام بيلباو يوم الأربعاء المقبل في إياب الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس ملك أسبانيا بعد أن فاز في مباراة الذهاب 2/1 .



وفضل مدرب بيلباو إراحة العديد من اللاعبين الأساسيين للفريق في مباراة اليوم من أجل الاستعداد الكامل للمباراة المصيرية في كأس أسبانيا.



وتقدم إيجور جابيلوندو بهدف لبيلباو في الدقيقة 27 بعدما فشل دفاع أشبيلية في تشتيت ضربة ركنية.



وبعد 12 دقيقة فقط أدرك كانوتيه التعادل لأشبيلية إثر تمريرة من زميله أكيفالدو موسكيرا.



وفي الدقيقة 58 أضاف كانوتيه الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه من تسديدة رائعة مستغلا التمريرة المتقنة لكوفي روماريك.



وكاد جايزكا توكويرو أن ينتزع التعادل لبيلباو قبل نهاية المباراة ولكن حارس برشلونة أندريس بالوب كان له بالمرصاد.



وقال توكويرو "ستكون قصة مختلفة يوم الأربعاء" .. فيما وصف دييجو بيروتي نجم أشبيلية النتيجة بأنها "ثلاث نقاط في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة لنا".

----------


## The Gentle Man

تنطلق منافسات المرحلة التاسعة والعشرين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم اليوم السبت و سط مخاوف من أن يضرب "فيروس الفيفا" فريقي برشلونة وريال مدريد اللذين يتصدران جدول المسابقة برصيد 69 و63 نقطة على الترتيب.

وأطلقت وسائل الإعلام الأسبانية اسم "فيروس الفيفا" على المشكلات التي تواجهها الفرق الكبيرة بسبب انشغال وإصابة عدد كبير من لاعبيها خلال مشاركتهم مع منتخبات بلادهم في المباريات الدولية.

وعادة ما يتراجع مستوى أداء برشلونة وريال مدريد بعد الأسابيع التي تقام فيها مباريات دولية ، وسيخوض الفريقان مباراتين صعبتين خارج ملعبيهما أمام بلد الوليد وملقة اليوم السبت.

ويفتقد خوسيب جارديولا المدير الفني لفريق برشلونة جهود 12 لاعبا منذ حوالي أسبوعين كما يفتقد خواندي راموس المدير الفني لريال مدريد جهود 13 لاعبا.

ولكن جارديولا تلقى أخبارا جيدة قبل مباراة الفريق أمام بلد الوليد حيث استعاد كارلس بويول وأندريس إنيستا لياقتهما بعد ان غابا عن المنتخب الأسباني في مباراته أمام نظيره التركي بسبب مشكلات في العضلات.

وعلى جانب آخر لا يزال جابرييل ميليتو وإريك أبيدال ويايا توريه غير مؤهلين للمشاركة كما يعاني النجمان الأسباني خافي هيرنانديز والأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي من الإجهاد بعد مشاركة كل منهما في مباراتين بتصفيات كأس العالم 2010 .

وربما يفضل جارديولا إراحة خافي وميسي في مباراة بلد الوليد ، كي يستعدا جيدا للمباراة المقررة أمام بايرن ميونيخ الألماني يوم الأربعاء المقبل في دور الثمانية بدوري أبطال أوروبا.

وقال تيتو فيلانوفا المدرب المساعد لجارديولا "أتمنى أن يعود جميع اللاعبين من مشاركاتهم الدولية بحال جيد.

ويتصدر برشلونة الدوري الأسباني بفارق ست نقاط أمام ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني ، والذي لم يخسر أي مباراة في ملقة في تاريخ مشاركاته بالدوري الأسباني.

وكالعادة ، سيتوجب على راموس اختيار واحد من بين جونزالو هيجوين وكلاس يان هونتلار لقيادة خط الهجوم ، وربما يتوقف ذلك على مدى تأثر كل منهما ب"فيروس الفيفا".

ويحل أشبيلية صاحب المركز الثالث ضيفا على ريكرياتيفو ، كما يلتقي فياريال صاحب المركز الرابع مع ألميريا قبل أن يواجه أرسنال الإنجليزي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في دوري الأبطال.

كذلك تشهد المرحلة اليوم لقاء أتلتيك بلباو ، الذي خسر جميع مبارياته منذ أن تأهل إلى نهائي كأس ملك أسبانيا ، مع ريال مايوركا بينما يلتقي ريال بيتيس مع نومانسيا في مباراة يتوقع أن تشهد صراعا قويا على تفادي الهبوط لدوري الدرجة الثانية.

وتستأنف مباريات المرحلة غدا الأحد حيث سيسعى أتلتيكو مدريد وبلنسية ، اللذين يقتسمان المركز الخامس ، إلى تقليص فارق الخمس نقاط مع فياريال.

ويستضيف أتلتيكو مدريد فريق أوساسونا كما يواجه بلنسية فريق خيتافي.

وتلقى أوناي إيمري المدير الفني لبلنسية أخبارا سارة بقيام فيسنتي دل بوسكي المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني بإراحة ديفيد فيا وراؤول ألبيول وخوان ماتا من المشاركة في المباراة التي فاز فيها المنتخب على مضيفه التركي 2/1 اول من أمس الأربعاء في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 .

وفي مباراة أخرى تقام غدا الأحد ، يلتقي سبورتينج خيخون على ملعبه مع ريسينج سانتاندر كما يواجه إسبانيول فريق ديبورتيفو لاكورونا.

ويقبع إسبانيول ، الذي وصل إلى نهائي كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي عام 2007 ، في قاع جدول الدوري بفارق أربع نقاط خلف نومانسيا صاحب المركز قبل الأخير.

----------


## The Gentle Man

رود فان نيستلروي يمضي بنجاح نحو العودة من الإصابة



يمضي المهاجم الهولندي رود فان نيستلروي بخطوات ثابتة نحو اللحاق باستعدادات فريقه ريال مدريد الأسباني للموسم الجديد في تموز/يوليو المقبل.

وأكدت صحيفة "أس" الرياضية الأسبانية بموقعها على الإنترنت اليوم الجمعة أن الهداف الهولندي الذي يغيب عن الملاعب منذ إجراء عملية جراحية خطيرة في الركبة اليمنى في 14 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان الماضي إثر تعرضه للإصابة مطلع الشهر نفسه ، سيتمكن من بدء تدريبات العدو في غضون أربعة أو خمسة أسابيع.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن ريال مدريد يتلقي في هذه الأثناء عروضا لضم اللاعب اعتبارا من الموسم الجديد من أندية إنجليزية مقابل مبالغ مالية تتراوح بين 12 و14 مليون يورو ، إلا أن كلا من النادي واللاعب لا يفكران في الوقت الحالي سوى بمواصلة تدريباته العلاجية أملا في استعادة قدرته على اللعب.

وتضم قائمة الغائبين بإصابات طويلة في ريال مدريد أيضا لاعب الوسط المالي محمد ديارا الذي لا يزال بحاجة إلى سبعة أسابيع أخرى من العلاج قبل العودة للملاعب ، والمهاجم الصاعد روبين دي لاريد الذي لم تتأكد بعد إصابته بمرض في القلب ربما يجبره على اعتزال اللعب مبكرا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

وسع فريق برشلونة الفارق الذي يفصله أمام ريال مدريد ملاحقه المباشر في صدارة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم إلى تسع نقاط بعدما تغلب على ضيفه ريكرياتيفو هويلفا 2/صفر اليوم السبت في المرحلة الثلاثين من المسابقة.

ورفع برشلونة رصيده إلى 75 نقطة من 30 مباراة ، بفارق تسع نقاط أمام ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني ، والذي يلتقي مع ضيفه بلد الوليد غدا الأحد.

وحقق النادي القطالوني الفوز في أخر خمس مباريات دون أن تتلقى شباكه أي أهداف.

وكان أندرياس انيستا هو نجم المباراة الأول ، حيث أحرز الهدف الأول لبرشلونة قبل أن يتسبب في الهدف الثاني الذي أحرزه نصيف موريس مدافع هويلفا عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه.

وفضل مدرب برشلونة جوسيب جوارديولا عدم الدفع بكارلس بويول وخافي وصامويل ايتو ، ليظهر الفريق مرهقا وعاجزا عن التفكير.

وتقدم برشلونة بهدف في الدقيقة الأولى من بداية المباراة عندما مرر الفرنسي المخضرم تييري هنري كرة رائعة إلى انيستا الذي لم يتوان عن تسجيل الهدف الأول لفريقه.

وبعد الهدف ، فقد برشلونة إيقاعه مما سمح لهويلفا الذي يحتل المركز الثالث من القاع للتقدم للأمام دون أن ينجح في اختراق دفاعات أصحاب الأرض.

وألغى حكم المباراة هدفا أحرزه هنري في الدقيقة 65 بداعي التسلل ثم أحرز موريس هدفا في مرمى فريقه بعدها بثلاث دقائق بعدما حول تمريرة انيستا داخل شباك فريقه.

وأضاع الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي ضربة جزاء قبل نهاية المباراة تصدى لها حارس هويلفا اسير ريسجو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

واصل فريق ريال مدريد مطاردته لغريمه برشلونة على صدارة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم بعدما تغلب على ضيفه بلد الوليد 2/صفر اليوم الأحد في المرحلة الثلاثين من المسابقة.

وبهذه النتيجة ، رفع ريال مدريد رصيده في المركز الثاني إلى 69 نقطة بفارق ست نقاط خلف برشلونة المتصدر الذي تغلب على ضيفه ريكرياتيفو بهدفين نظيفين أمس السبت ، بينما تجمد رصيد بلد الوليد عند 39 نقطة في المركز التاسع.

وتقدم النادي الملكي بهدف قبل دقيقة واحدة من نهاية الشوط الأول حمل توقيع قائده راؤول جونزاليس.

وقبل نهاية المباراة بثماني دقائق ، أضاف المهاجم الهولندي الدولي آريين روبن الهدف الثاني لريال مدريد.

سبورتنج خيخون VS  فالنسيا (3-2)
وانتزع فالنسيا المركز الرابع في ترتيب المسابقة بتغلبه على مضيفه سبورتينج خيخون 3/2 .

وتقدم ديفيد سيلفا بهدف لفالنسيا في الدقيقة 19 ، ثم حقق ديفيد بارال التعادل لخيخون في الدقيقة 35 من ضربة جزاء.

وأضاف المهاجم الدولي ديفيد سانشيز فيا الهدف الثاني لفالنسيا من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 55 قبل أن يتعادل مات بيليتش لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة 71 .

وقبل دقيقتين من نهاية المباراة أحرز خوان ماتا مانويل هدف الحسم لفالنسيا.

ورفع فالنسيا رصيده إلى 49 نقطة في المركز الرابع بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام فياريال صاحب المركز الخامس والذي خسر أمس السبت أمام مضيفه ملقه صفر/2 ، بينما تجمد رصيد خيخون عند 33 نقطة في المركز السادس عشر.

وفي باقي مباريات المرحلة اليوم ، تغلب ريال بيتيس على مضيفه راسينج سانتاندير 3/2 وريال مايوركا على ضيفه الميريا 2/صفر وأوساسونا على ضيفه اتليتك بيلباو 2/1 فيما تعادل نومانسيا مع ضيفه اسبانيول سلبيا.

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

برشلونة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلمو على الأخبار وبالتوفيق لريال مدريد

----------


## The Gentle Man

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 

بطاقة المباراة 

الفريقين : خيتافي و برشلونة 
تاريخ المباراة : السبت - 18/4/2009  
وقت المباراة : 21:00 مكة المكرمة || 18:00 GMT
المنـاســـبـة : الجولة رقم 31 من الدوري الأسباني 

القناة الناقلة : 
 

المعلق : حاتم بطيشة 


ملعب المباراة 

الفونسو بيريز
 
العرض: 70 متر  
الطول: 105 متر 
سنة الإفتتاح : 1998  
المالك الرسمي : فريق خيتافي الاسباني  

حكم اللقاء 

 
الاسم : ميخيتو غونزاليس  
تاريخ الميلاد : 16/4/1965 ( 43 عاماً ) 
مكان الـميلاد : لا فيرجيرا 
يحمل الشارة الدولية 

اوراق الفريقين 

برشلونة 
تيري هنري 
[IMG]http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/***/thumbnails/199_150/Imatges/2008-2009/futbol/noticies/jugadors/henry/HENRY_copia.jpg[/IMG] 
الإسم : تييري دانييل هنري 
المركز : مهاجم 
مكان الولادة : ليس يوليس (فرنسا) 
تاريخ الميلاد : 17 / 8 / 1977 م 
رقم : 14 
تشافي
 
الاسـم : تشـافي هيرنانديز  
الجنسية : اسباني 
الرقم : 6 
العمر : 28 
منطقة اللعب : صانع العاب 

.................................................. .................................................. .............................. 
خيتافي 
سولدادو 

الاسـم : روبيرتو سولدادو  
الجنسية : اسباني  
الرقم : 9 
العمر : 23 
منطقة اللعب : مهاجم  
خوان البين 
 
الاسم : خوان البين  
الجنسية : اورغوياني  
الرقم : 16  
العمر : 22  
منطقة اللعب : لاعب خط وسط  


وضـع الفريقـين إلى ماقبل هذا اللقـاء 

برشلونة 
برشلونة المتاهل الى نصف نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا والذي سيلاقي تشيلسي في هذا الدور ، المتصدر للدوري الاسباني ، يدخل الى المباراة بنشوة التاهل ، ويامل في تحقيق انتصار في الليغا المحلية على فريق خيتافي ، الفريق الذي لطالما عرف بانه يقف ندا للاندية الكبيرة ، برشلونة يدخل الى المباراة وعينه على تحقيق الفوز الـ 25 ويامل باضافة 3 نقاط الى رصيده من اجل ابقاء الفارق بينه وبين الملاحق ريال مدريد لـ 6 نقاط ، بيب غوارديولا يقدر ان المباراة صعبة للغاية على برشلونة ، لذلك سيدخل برشلونة المباراة بكافة الاوراق الرابحة .  

خيتافي 
فريق خيتافي الاسباني صاحب المركز 14 يستقبل في ملعبه الفونسو بيريز وبين جماهيره فريق برشلونة المتصدر ، فريق خيتافي احرج برشلونة في مباراة الذهاب واستطاع ان يحقق نقطة من فريق برشلونة بتعادله معه ، ويامل في هذه المباراة ان يحقق اي نقطة له خاصة انه يلعب في ملعبه وبين جماهيره ، فريق خيتافي يمتلك الكثير من الاوراق الرابحة ، فريق خيتافي يامل باضافة اي نقطة الى رصيده من اجل تحسين مركزه بالليغا ، ومحاولا الابتعاد اكثر واكثر عن المراكز القريبة من مراكز الهبوط .

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يا حسرتي عليك يا برشلونة :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

مخطط ما بتتمناه لعدوك .... خيتافي >>> اشبيلية >>> فالنسيا >>> تشيلسي >>> ريال مدريد >>> تشيلسي >>> فياريال>>>نهائي الكأس قدام بلباو ....والله حرام وظلم لو انهم ماكينات المانية كان تعبوا :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_يا حسرتي عليك يا برشلونة

مخطط ما بتتمناه لعدوك .... خيتافي >>> اشبيلية >>> فالنسيا >>> تشيلسي >>> ريال مدريد >>> تشيلسي >>> فياريال>>>نهائي الكأس قدام بلباو ....والله حرام وظلم لو انهم ماكينات المانية كان تعبوا
_


 هاي نتيجة الشهر يا احمد
الي بدو الدح ما بقول اح

----------


## The Gentle Man

سيغيب اللاعب الهولندي لنادي ريال مدريد ويسلي شنادير عن الميادين لمدة قد تصل لخمس اسابيع، وقد اصيب في مقابلة فريقه ليوم امس ضد هويلفا بتمزق عضلي من درجة 2 بعضلة رجله اليسرى.

اللاعب شنايدر ارغم على مغادرة مقابلة فريقه امس السبت في الدقيقة 92 بسبب احساسه بالام حادة في عضلة رجله اليسرى، وكان قد دخل في الشوط الثاني عوض مواطنه فان هونتيلار، وبعد انتهاء المبارة اجريت له فحوصات طبية لمعرفة خطورة الاصابة واكدت بان اللاعب سيغيب لفترة تتراوح ما بين اربع وخمس اسابيع عن الميادين.

اصابة اللاعب شنايدر تعني بان موسمه مع الريال قد انتهى وسيغيب عن جل مباريات فريقه المتبقية في الدوري.

وحسب تقرير اطباء الفريق الملكي الذي نشر بموقع النادي على الانترنت، فان اللاعب الارجنتيني غابرييل هاينز سيغيب كذلك عن الميادين بسبب الاصابة التي المت به في ركبته

----------


## anoucha

يعني الريااال خسران

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_يعني الريااال خسران_


لا
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بتتفاءلي خير 
انوشه يا ويلك اذا الريال بخسر 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _يعني الريااال خسران_
> 
> 
> لا
> 
> بتتفاءلي خير 
> انوشه يا ويلك اذا الريال بخسر


ليش بدك البرصا تخسررررانا بشجعها و بشجع المااان كمان

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_ليش بدك البرصا تخسررررانا بشجعها و بشجع المااان كمان_


 اذن لا تتمني الشر لغيرك
عشان ما ينقلب السحر على الساحر  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

قلب فالنسيا الهزيمة بهدف في المستايا أمام ضيفه أشبيلية إلي فوز بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بالأسبوع الـ 31 من الدوري الأسباني و تقدم الفرنسي جوليان إسكودي مدافع أشبيلية للضيوف في الدقيقة الـ 9 من الشوط الأول للقاء ولكن مع تعرض لاعب أشبيلية ادريانو للطرد سقط أشبيلية و استغل فالنسيا النقص العددي للفريق المنافس و تمكن دافيد فيا من تسجيل هدف التعادل من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة الـ 44 وفي الشوط الثاني سجل خوان ماتا ثاني أهداف الخفافيش باللقاء من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 83 و تمكن بابلو هيرنانديز من إضافة الهدف الثالث في المباراة العنيفة للغاية من لاعبي الفريقين بالدقيقة الـ 90 لتنتهي المباراة بثلاثة أهداف لفالنسيا مقابل هدف وحيد لأشبيلية ويرتفع رصيد فالنسيا  إلي 52 نقطة بالمركز الرابع المؤهل لدوري أبطال أوروبا العام القادم ويتوقف رصيد أشبيلية عند 57 نقطة في المركز الثالث .

----------


## The Gentle Man

سيضطر فريق إشبيلية الإسباني إلى مواجهة نظيره برشلونة يوم الأربعاء القادم على الكامبنو برسم الجولة 32 من الليغا، بجملة من الغيابات تشمل حارس مرماه بالوب، ومدافعه أدريانو، إضافة إلى المدير الفني مانويل خيمينيز. وستكون بذلك فرصة للفريق الكاتلوني لاستغلال نقط الضعف هذه لصالحه والخروج بفوز ثمين من هذا اللقاء الصعب والمهم..
أدريانو لن يشارك لحصوله على البطاقة الحمراء في لقاء فالينسيا يوم أمس، وغياب بالوب يأتي بسبب حصوله على الإنذار الخامس الموجب للإيقاف بنفس المباراة، كما أن المدرب مانويل خيمينيز تم طرده في الدقيقة 86 لكثرة احتجاجاته على حكم اللقاء..


وبحكيلك برشلونه كيف بدو يفوز 

من الحظ الي بيجيهم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

1- برشلونة--------------------78
2- ريال مدريد----------------72
3- إشبيلية -------------------57
4- فالنسيا --------------------52
5- اتلتكو مدريد----------------49
6- فياريال --------------------49
7- ملقا -----------------------47 
8- ديبرتيفو لاكرونيا ---------46
9- بلد الوليد ----------------40
 10- ريال بيتيس-----------37
11- الميريا------------------37
12- راسينج سانتاندير-----36
13- ريال ميوركا ---------36
14- اوساسونا-------------35
15- خيتافي---------------34
16- اتليتيك بلباو---------34
17- سبورتينج خيخون---33
18- ريكرياتيفو-----------30
19- اسبانيول-------------29
20- نومانسيا--------------28

----------


## mylife079

برشلونة دايماً في القمة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_برشلونة دايماً في القمة_


 مؤقتا
 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يضع بطل أسبانيا ريال مدريد آمال عريضة على تعثر خصمه العملاق برشلونة متصدر ترتيب مسابقة الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم لهذا الموسم عندما يستضيف هذا الأخير فريق اشبيلية غدا الأربعاء ضمن منافسات الأسبوع 32 من المسابقة.

وقال مارسيلو الظهير الأيسر لريال مدريد: "أعتقد أن برشلونة سيواجه مشاكل أمام اشبيلية ولا أعتقد أنه سيفوز".

وكان مارسيلو هو من أحرز هدف الفوز لريال مدريد أمام ريكرياتيفو يوم السبت الماضي ليحافظ على أمل حامل اللقب في المنافسة على صدارة الدوري الأسباني مع بقاء الفارق الذي يفصله عن برشلونة عند ست نقاط.

وأضاف مارسيلو: "لا يمكن أن يفوز برشلونة بجميع مبارياته".

وتنطلق منافسات الجولة 32 من الدوري الأسباني مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بلقائي ريال مدريد مع خيتافي ونومانسيا مع أتلتيك بلباو.

ويسعى برشلونة لتحقيق فوزه السادس على التوالي غدا ومع ذلك فقد يفضل جوسيب جوارديولا مدرب الفريق إراحة عدد من لاعبيه الأساسيين مثل كارلس بويول وتشافي وتييري هنري.

بينما يتوجه اشبيلية إلى ملعب "كامب نو" في برشلونة بدون لاعبيه الموقوفين أندريس بالوب وأدريانو ولويس فابيانو كواحدة من تبعات مباراة بلنسية العاصفة التي خسرها الفريق 1/3 أمس الأول الأحد.

ويحتل اشبيلية المركز الثالث بترتيب الدوري الأسباني بفارق 15 نقطة خلف ريال مدريد وخمس نقاط أمام بلنسية صاحب المركز الرابع.

ويحل بلنسية ضيفا على ريال بيتيس الذي نجح مؤخرا في الابتعاد عن دائرة خطر الهبوط تحت قيادة مدربه المؤقت خوسيه ماريا نوجيس ومع تألق لاعب خط وسطه الكاميروني أكيل إيمانا الذي يسجل أهداف حاسمة للفريق.

كما يحل ملقة ضيفا على أوساسونا في مباراة أخرى غدا بينما يلتقي ديبورتيفو لا كورونا مع ألميريا.

وتستكمل مباريات الجولة 32 من الدوري الأسباني بعد غد الخميس حيث يلتقي فياريال مع ريكرياتيفو وسبورتنج خيخون مع إسبانيول ومايوركا مع بلد الوليد وريسينج سانتاندر مع أتلتيكو مدريد.

ويحتاج فياريال وأتلتيكو مدريد لتحقيق الفوز للحفاظ على آمالهما في التأهل لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا بالموسم المقبل. بينما يحتاج ريكرياتيفو وخيخون وإسبانويل لنقاط مبارياتهم لتدعيم موقفهم في معركتهم ضد الهبوط لدوري الدرجة الثانية.

ويحتل إسبانيول المركز الثاني من القاع بترتيب الدوري الأسباني ويليه نومانسيا في المركز الأخير.

ويحتل ريكرياتيفو المركز الثالث من القاع بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام إسبانيول ، بينما يحتل خيخون وبلباو وخيتافي وأوساسونا المراكز من 17 إلى 14 على الترتيب.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لم يتواجد مهاجم برشلونة الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مع فريقه خلال التدريبات الصباحية لهذا اليوم، بعد تعرضه لمشاكل في المعدة أجبرته على زيارة العيادة الطبية للنادي الكاتالوني و التي أكدت بأن اللاعب عليه أن يرتاح قليلا، و هذه النكسة لن تمنعه من التواجد غدا أمام إشبيلية على ملعب النوكامب.

فريق غوارديولا أنهى الحصة التدريبية ما قبل الأخيرة بـ 22 لاعبا و كلهم في الفورمة المطلوية، على أن يتم إجراء آخر تدريب غدا صباحا في المدينة الرياضية سانت خوان ديسبي.

لذا ميسي من المتوقع أن يكون قادرا على التدريب صبيحة يوم الأربعاء كالمعتاد، وجاهزا ذهنيا و بدنيا للمواجهة المهمة أمام الفريق الأندلسي إشبيلية الراغب برد الإعتبار لهزيمته في مرحلة الذهاب.

----------


## The Gentle Man

رداّ من بايرن ميونخ علي التقارير التي ذكرت أن ريال مدريد توصل لاتفاق لضم لاعب الوسط الفرنسي فرانك ريبري من بايرن ميونخ مقابل 38 مليون يورو صرح اليوم إداري الفريق البافاري برفض العرض المدريدي وذكروا عدم نيتهم في التفريط في نجمهم الفرنسي بأقل من 50 مليون يورو  وكان البايرن قد ضم ريبري في صيف 2007 مقابل 25 مليون يورو لأولمبيك مارسيليا نادي نجم المنتخب الفرنسي السابق و يستمر عقد اللاعب في ميونخ لعامين قادمين .

----------


## The Gentle Man

في مباراة مجنونة أشبه بالمعركة أنتصر روح لاعبي ريال مدريد علي خيتافي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين علي ملعب سانتياغو برنابيو بالأسبوع الـ32 من الدوري الأسباني ليقاتل لاعبي الريال من اجل الحفاظ علي فارق النقاط أمام غريمه برشلونة أملين في تعثر المتصدر أمام أشبلية و بالرغم من إفتتاح مهاجم ريال مدريد السابق روبيرتو سولدادو أهداف الضيوف بضربة رأس في الدقيقة الـ10 من الشوط الأول مما جعل جماهير مدريد تنادي من أجل أرين روبن الموجود علي دكة البدلاء بسبب تواضع خط وسط الريال في الشوط الأول و لكن جوانزالو إيجواين تمكن من استغلال خطأ المدافع الأرجنتيني دياز في الدقيقة الـ 45 ليحرز هدف التعادل لريال مدريد و مع بداية الشوط الثاني يدفع خواندي راموس مدرب النادي الملكي بأريين روبن وتعود الكرة الجميلة لملعب اللقاء ويقترب الريال من الفوز ويضيع هونتلار إنفراد كاد أن يمكنه من الهدف الثاني للريال و لكن إصابة روبن و خروجه من ملعب البرنابيو و سعي لاعبي الريال للتعويض وترك الخطوط الدفاعية جعل من البديل الأرجواني خوان البين يستغل الهجمة المرتدة ويسجل ثاني أهداف خيتافي بالدقيقة الـ 84 من عمر اللقاء و ظن جماهير الريال أن الهزيمة هي الحل الوحيد للقاء حتى قال جوتي كلمته في الدقيقة الـ 87 بهدف من ضربة ثابتة قوية ليتعادل الفريقين بهدفين لكلا منهما وعاد خيتافي من جديد بهجمة مرتدة في الدقيقة الـ 88 ليعلن حكم المباراة كارلوس ديلجادو ضربة جزاء لخيتافي ويطرد مدافع الريال بيبي و لكن كاسكيرو أهدي ضربة الجزاء بين أيدي الحارس كاسياس و ظهرت روح مقاتلين النادي المدريدي في الدقيقة 93 من هجمة قادها الأرجنتيني جونزالو إيجواين و أودع الكرة في شباك الضيوف من تسديدة قوية من علي حدود خط الـ18 معلناّ تفوق روح ريال مدريد علي خيتافي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ووصول ريال مدريد إلي النقطة 75 بفارق ثلاثة نقاط عن المتصدر برشلونة الذي ينقصه مباراة أمام أشبيلية بملعب الكامب نو و يتوقف رصيد خيتافي عند 34 بالمركز الـ 16 .

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالرغم من مشاركة الهولندي أرين روبن في الشوط الثاني من لقاء الثلاثاء أمام خيتافي علي ملعب البرنابيو بديلا لمواطنه فان دير فارت إلا أنه تعرض للإصابة بثقب في العضلة الثلاثية الرأس بساق القدم اليسري أثر تدخل عنيف من دفاع خيتافي علي اللاعب الهولندي وسيقوم أطباء النادي الملكي بعمل فحص طبي علي اللاعب لتحديد مدة غيابه ويتوقع أن تتراوح مدة الغياب من أسبوعين إلي ثلاثة أسابيع ولكن حتي الأن لا يوجد  تصريح رسمي بمدة غياب اللاعب و إمكانية تواجده في مباراة أشبيلية و الكلاسيكو أمام برشلونة يوم الثاني من الشهر المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

يستقبل نادي برشلونة الإسباني على ملعبه الكامب نو مساء اليوم، نظيره إشبيلية في مباراة كبيرة من الجولة 32 من الليغا.الفريق الكاتلوني سيسعى للفوز كالعالدة وتقديم أداء جميل على أرضه وأمام جماهيره، ومحاولا بذلك استعادة فارق النقاط الست عن ريال مدريد حيث تقلص إلى ثلاث بعد الفوز المثير للميرينغي يوم أمس على خيتافي. ويذكر أن الشكوك تحوم حول مشاركة الأرجنتيني ميسي بعد الحالة الصحية التي مر بها يوم أمس..
الفريق الأندلسي يقبع في المركز الثالث بعيدا بخمس نقاط عن أقرب ملاحقيه فريق فالينسيا، لذلك يطمع في مواصلة انتصاراته حتى النهاية.. ومباراة اليوم قد تكون بنية الإنتقام بعد الخسارة ذهابا على أرضه بنتيجة محرجة.. فريق إشبيلية لن يتمكن من الإعتماد على مدربه في هذه المباراة بعد حصوله على البطاقة الحمراء في المباراة السابقة، وكذلك الحال لبعض اللاعبين.
إليكم تشكيلة المباراة المتوقعة:

برشلونة:
*فالديس*
*أبيدال   -   بيكيه   -   بويول   -   ألفيس*
*إنييستا   -   تشافي   -   توري*
*   هنري   -   إيتو   -   ميسي*
------------------------------------------إشبيلية:*بالوب*
*نافارو   -   إيسكودي   -   سكيلاتشي   -   موسكيرا*
*روماريتش   -   دوشير*
*بيروتي            -            نافاس*
*كانوتيه   -   ريناتو*

----------


## The Gentle Man

أوناي إيمري: نستطيع هزيمة برشلونة



أكد مدرب نادي فالينسيا الإسباني أوناي إيمري، أن فريقه على أتم الإستعداد للإطاحة بالمتصدر برشلونة حينما يزوره يوم غد السبت على ملعب الميستايا، وذلك في المباراة المرتقبة بينهما ضمن الجولة 33 من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم.. وقال أوناي إن لاعبي فريقه يؤمنون تماما أنهم يستطيعون الفوز، كما دعا الجماهير أن تكون حاضرة بقوة لتساندهم طيلة اللقاء.. فبعد الفوز على سانتاندير وخسارة إشبيلية أمام البرسا، يتمنى الخفافيش إعتلاء المركز الثالث في الترتيب بعد الفوز على فريق غوارديولا وانتظار نتيجة إشبيلية أمام مدريد..
يقول أوناي: "نؤمن أنه بإمكاننا هزيمة برشلونة، ويمكننا فعل ذلك على أكمل وجه.. في مثل هذه المباريات من السهل أن تكون متحمسا، لكن يجب أن تكون مركزا بشكل كبير.. هذا الفريق يمتلك أسلحة، وسيلعب بها أمام أنظار جماهيره. نتمنى أن يكون الملعب ممتلأ وأن تتمتع الجماهير.. الفريق مركز تماما ويمتلك ثقة كبيرة، وسوف نحاول إيذاء برشلونة، وسوف لن نتركهم يمتلكون الكرة..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

ديلاريد يؤكد أنه سيعتزل كرة القدم


أكد لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد الإسباني، روبين ديلاريد، أنه سيعتزل كرة القدم ويتفرغ لعائلته، لأن الإصابة التي يعاني منها أو بالأحرى المرض الذي يعاني منه يشكل خطورة حقيقية على حياته.. ديلاريد مصاب بالتهاب في عضلة القلب كما أكدت التحليلات والكشوفات الأخيرة، وبالتالي فإن قيامه بأي نشاط رياضي مُجهد قد يتسبب في نهاية حياته على الفور..
وقال ديلاريد في آخر تصريحاته: "زوجتي وابني هما أعز ما أملك حاليا، ولا أريد المجازفة بتعريض مستقبلي ومستقبلهم للخطر.. أخطر شيء يهدد حياة الإنسان هو مرض بالقلب، لذلك أنا مضطر لإنهاء مسيرتي كلاعب، والإكتفاء فقط بتقديم المساعدات الإنسانية لمدارس النادي. إنني ممتن لهذا النادي كثيرا، فقد عمل الكثير للحفاظ على حياتي، إنه أكبر نادي في العالم..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشافي: ما فعله بيبي حماقة



في حوار له مع أحد وسائل الإعلام الإسبانية (راديو ناسيونال دي إسبانيا) مساء الجمعة تحدث مايسترو خط وسط برشلونة، وقائده الثاني تشافي هيرنانديس، عن بعض الأمور التي تخص وضعه في الفريق، لكن من بين الأمور المهمة التي أعطى رأيه فيها بعد سؤال أحد الصحفيين كانت حادثة لاعب ريال مدريد بيبي تجاه كاسكيرو في مباراة خيتافي، وكذلك مدة الإيقاف المقررة من لجنة الإنضباط. وقال تشافي إن ما قام به بيبي يعتبر حماقة!
يقول تشافي: "شيء مؤسف حقا ما حدث، لا أدري صراحة ماذا كان يجول بباله في تلك اللحظة، لكن ذلك كان حماقة كبرى.. في الرياضة بصفة عامة أوفي كرة القدم بشكل خاص، على اللاعب أن يكون مثالا يُحتذى، خاصة إن كان لاعبا لفريق كبير كريال مدريد أو برشلونة.."..

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة القمة الإسبانية: فالينسيا - برشلونة 



يستقبل نادي فالينسيا  صاحب المركز الرابع بالدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم نظيره برشلونة المتصدر في واحدة من المباريات الكبيرة من هذه الجولة 33 من الليغا، وذلك على أرضية ملعب الميستايا. المباراة ذات طعم خاص كما كانت دائما على هذا الملعب، فنادي الخفافيش طالما أطاح بميسي وأصدقائه هناك، ورغم أن الأمور تبدو مختلفة هذا الموسم، إلا أن التنبؤ  وحده لا يكفي لتحديد المنتصر من المهزوم..
أصحاب الأرض يريدون إعادة اعتبار خسارة الذهاب على الكامبنو برباعية نظيفة، كما يتوعد الخفاش دافيد فيا بالتسجيل في مرمى فالديس كما اعتاد على ذلك في كل مناسبة.. فالينسيا يريد إعتلاء المركز الثالث عوض إشبيلية، والفوز وحده يضمن له ذلك مؤقتا، لكن خسارة إشبيلية أمام الريال هي وحدها من سيجعل الأمر شرعيا..
فريق بيب غوارديولا الذي ينافس على كل الجبهات قد وصل إلى أصعب مرحلة، وهي المرحلة التي يتطلع فيها إلى إثبات نفسه بقوة أكثر من أي وقت مضى.. برشلونة سيدخل اللقاء وعينه على مباراة دوري الأبطال أمام تشيلسي يوم الثلاثاء، فهو لايريد أن يفقد أي لاعبيه للإصابة أو للإجهاد، لذلك سيحاول ربح مباراة اليوم باسرع طريقة ممكنة..

إليكم تشكيلة المباراة المتوقعة:

فالينسيا:
*سيزار*
*موريتي   -   أليكسيس   -   ألبيول   -   ميغيل*
*باراخا   -   مارتشينا*
*ماتا      -      سيلفا      -      هيرنانديس*
*فيا*

--------------------------------------------برشلونة:
*فالديس*
*أبيدال   -   بويول   -   ماركيز   -   ألفيس*
*كايتا   -   بوسكيتس   -   تشافي*
*إنييستا   -   إيتو   -   ميسي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

أنخيل توريس ينتقد صمت الريال تجاه ببي



*" ما فعله بيبي يستوجب فسخ عقده "*خرج رئيس نادي خيتافي الإسباني أنخيل توريس عن صمته و انتقد سياسة نادي ريال مدريد في التعامل مع نجومه، بحيث يعتقد بأنه كان على نادي العاصمة الإسبانية الأول أن يتعامل بصرامة مع مدافعه البرتغالي بيبي بجعله عبرة لغيره من اللاعبين في المستقبل.

أنخيل توريس و الذي يعتبر عضوا مهما في النادي الملكي، يرى بأن تصرف المدافع البرتغالي يستحق عليه فسخ عقده مع الميرينغي، نظرا لأنه نال فرصة اللعب في أحسن ناد في العالم  و هذا ما لا يستحقه بكل تأكيد.

 يذكر أن بيبي سيوقف عن مزاولة اللعب لعشر مباريات كاملة 6 منها المتبقية من الموسم الحالي و أربعة مباريات أخرى في بداية الموسم القادم، و قد تم تقسيم العقوبة كالتالي : 

- 4 مباريات بالنسبة لإعتدائه على المهاجم ألبين عن طريق لكمه في وجهه.
- 4 مباريات بالنسبة لإعتدائه على كاسكويرو عن طريق رفسه بطريقة تدل على حماقة كبيرة .
- 1 مباراة بالنسبة  لمحاولة منعه تسجيل هدف محقق و التي نتج عنها ركلة جزاء.
- 1 مباراة بالنسبة لإهانته لحكم المباراة الرابع.

----------


## The Gentle Man

(خواندي راموس محاط بالحرس الخاص )


حظي مدرب فريق ريال مدريد خواندي راموس باستقبال مثير فور وصوله الى مدينة إشبيلية، حيث وجد في انتظاره ما يقارب 200 مشجع أندلسي انهالوا عليه بالشتائم و وصفوه بالطماع الذي يجري وراء المال، و قاموا برشقه بـ محفظاتهم الجيبية المملوءة بالدولارات التي سيقومون برميها على المانشيغو خلال المباراة و هي عبارة عن ورقة دولار تحمل وجه خواندي راموس، و سميت بـ " خواندي دولار ".


بالموازاة مع ذلك، رافق خواندي راموس رجلين من الحرس الشخصي إضافة الى رئيس مصلحة الحماية في النادي الملكي السيد خوليو كاندال، الى مقر إقامته في أحد الفنادق و التي عرفت حراسة مشددة من عناصر الشرطة، حيث قام المشجعون ببقاء بعض الوقت من الليل أمام الفندق  و ظلوا يمارسون نشاطهم الذي ربما سيبقى حتى ما بعد نهاية المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

فالنسيا يوقف قطار برشلونة في المستايا 
 
تمكن برشلونة من اقتناص تعادل خارج دياره علي ملعب المستايا بهدفين مقابل هدفين أمام فالنسيا في الأسبوع الـ 33 من الدوري الأسباني و بالرغم من بداية اللقاء بضغط هجومي من قبل فالنسيا إلا أن أنيستا تمكن من تمرير كرة حريرية لميسي الذي أحرز أولي أهداف المباراة في الدقيقة الـ 24 ولكن الخافيش لم تستلم ووصلوا سيطرتهم علي وسط ملعب اللقاء حتى تمكن المدافع الهولندي هيدويغيز مادورو من تسجيل هدف التعادل لفالنسيا من خطأ لحارس برشلونة فيكتور فالديز في الدقيقة 43 و تمكن المهاجم الأسباني بابلو هيرنانديز من تسجيل هدف التقدم لفالنسيا في الدقيقة الـ 45 لينتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم أصحاب الأرض بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد و في الشوط الثاني يتحول السيطرة للضيوف حتى تمكن الفرنسي البديل تيري هنري من إحراز هدف التعادل لبرشلونة في الدقيقة الـ 85 من عمر المباراة ليتقاسم الفريقين نقاط اللقاء و يرتفع رصيد برشلونة إلي 81 نقطة بصدارة ترتيب الدوري الأسباني و يزيد رصيد فالنسيا إلي 56 نقطة كرابع الترتيب .

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاتريك راؤول ينعش أمال الريال في الليجا

تمكن ريال مدريد من تحقيق فوز غالي علي ملعب البيزاخوان في الأندلس بالأسبوع الـ 33 بعد فوزه علي أشبيلية بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ليبقي أمال الريال في المنافسة مع برشلونة علي لقب الدوري الأسباني و يقلص فارق النقاط عن المتصدر عند أربعة نقاط و بالرغم من افتتاح أصحاب الملعب النتيجة بهدف من البرازيلي ريناتو في الدقيقة الـ 16 من الشوط الأول للقاء ولكن عودة ريال مدريد و استغلالهم لنقاط الضعف لدي دفاع المستضيف جعلت من راؤول يحقق ثلاثة أهداف غالية في الدقائق الـ 45 , 63 , 66 و لكن أشبيلية تمكن من تقليص الفارق إلي ثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في الدقيقة الـ 80 من خلال المهاجم الأسباني دييغو كابيل و اختتم البرازيلي مارسيلو أخر أهداف الضيوف في النتيجة 92 لتنتهى المباراة برباعية مدريدية مقابل هدفين لأشبيلية ليرتفع رصيد ريال مدريد إلي 78 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق أربعة نقاط عن المتصدر برشلونة ويتوقف رصيد أشبيلية صاحب المركز الثالث عند 57 نقطة .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبارك تقليص الفارق
وان شاء الله الكلاسيكو راح يكون للريال
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62): 

يلا يا برشلونه 

راح ترجعو وراح نوخذ الدوري منكم
لا تفرحو كثير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا تفرح كثير الكلاسيكو بنفوز فيه ان شاء الله وبعدها عندكم مباراتين قدام فالنسيا وفيريال خارج ملعبكم :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاي اشبيلية وغلبناه
والاسبوع الجاي جاي
وما راح يطير
بيجي وبنذكر بعض

----------


## The Gentle Man

خواندي: كان مهما تقليص الفارق



"لقد لعبنا بشكل جيد طوال ال 90 دقيقة رغم أن إشبيلية شكل خطرا كبيرا على مرمانا في بداية المباراة.. وبعد هدفهم الأول تمكنا من السيطرة على الكرة، وأعتقد أن مفتاح نصرنا الأساسي كان راؤول حين سجل هدف التعادل قبل نهاية الشوط الأول. ودخلنا الشوط الثاني لنفرض السيطرة التامة على مجريات اللقاء. أعتقد أن الظروف تحتم علينا الفوز في كل مباراة، ونحن الآن نشعر بارتياح كبير.. لقد كان تقليص الفارق مهما جدا، فذلك يجعلنا نقوم بالتحضير لمباراة الكلاسيكو في أحسن الظروف. وتلك المباراة هي من ستحدد موقعنا في هذا الدوري..".
خواندي راموس، مدرب نادي ريال مدريد في تصريح له خلال المؤتمر الصحفي بعد مباراة إشبيلية التي انتهت بفوز الريال 4-2.

----------


## The Gentle Man

جدول ترتيب الدوري الاسباني بعد الجولة 33


1- برشلونه -------------------------------82
2- ريال مدريد -----------------------------78
3- اشبيلية----------------------------------57
4- فالنسيا----------------------------------56
5- فياريال ---------------------------------55
6- اتلتيكو مدريد---------------------------52
7- ملقا-------------------------------------51
8- ديبورتيفو لاكارونيا--------------------50
9- ريال مايوركا---------------------------42
10- بلد الوليد-----------------------------41
11-اتلتيك بلباو---------------------------40
12- الميريا ------------------------------40
13- راسينج سانتندر---------------------39
14- ريال بتيس---------------------------37
15- اساسونا-----------------------------36
16- اسبانيول-----------------------------35
17- خيتافي-------------------------------34
18- سبورتينج خيخون-------------------33
19- ريكارتيفو ---------------------------30
20- نومانسيا-----------------------------20

----------


## The Gentle Man

وجاء التأكيد: ميتشيل مدربا لخيتافي



لم تمضي إلا ساعات قليلة فقط بعد إقالة المدرب فيكتور مونيوز من الإدارة الفنية لنادي خيتافي الإسباني، وكما تناقلت وسائل الإعلام الإسبانية المدريدية فإن رئيس نادي خيتافي اختار بشكل نهائي لاعب ريال مدريد السابق ومدرب الكاستيا الموسم الماضي، خوسيه ميغيل مارتن ديلكامبو، والمدعو بميتشيل..
المدرب الجديد اتفق مع ميغيل أنخيل توريس على جميع الشروط، وسوف يتم يوم غد الثلاثاء تقديمه بشكل رسمي على الساعة 12 ظهرا بتوقيت مدريد.. وسوف يتم كذلك إعلان كافة التفاصيل الأخرى ومنها مدة العقد..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

متى رح يصير ريال مدريد الأول؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس يفوز على برشلونه السبت 
ويتعادل برشلونه بأي مباراة قادمة
بشرط فوز الريال بكل المباريات

----------


## anoucha

راؤول صار ختيااااار شو بدو يساوي ليساوي البارصا هي الزعيييييم هاللسنة ما لافي كلااااااااااااااام

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_راؤول صار ختيااااار شو بدو يساوي ليساوي البارصا هي الزعيييييم هاللسنة ما لافي كلااااااااااااااام_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ختيار
ومباراة الاحد سجل 3 اهداف
وين الختيار فيه هذا  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _راؤول صار ختيااااار شو بدو يساوي ليساوي البارصا هي الزعيييييم هاللسنة ما لافي كلااااااااااااااام_
> 
> 
> 
> ختيار
> ومباراة الاحد سجل 3 اهداف
> وين الختيار فيه هذا


حظ يا اخي حظ شو مالك  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

روبين جاهز لموقعة الكلاسيكو




الخبر الجيد لمدرب نادي ريال مدريد، خواندي راموس، هو إمكانية الإعتماد على الجناح الهولندي الطائر أريين روبين في مباراة الكلاسيكو يوم السبت القادم.. اللاعب أصيب في مباراة خيتافي منتصف الأسبوع الماضي بعد دخوله بديلا في الشوط الثاني، فقد تعرض لتمزق على مستوى عضلة الساق. وتوقع الجهاز الطبي للفريق أن يغيب روبين لأكثر من عشرين يوما، غير أنه الآن قد تماثل للشفاء بسرعة كبيرة.
اللاعب الهولندي قطعة أساسية في تشكيلة خواندي راموس، وخبر مثل هذا سيكون سعيدا جدا بالنسبة له لأن المباراة القادمة ليست مجرد مباراة، فجميع الآمال معلقة على فوز ضروري ومطلوب قبل كل شيء، وتواجد روبين سيزيد من حظوظ الفوز للفريق الملكي.. غير أن راموس لا يريد الإستعجال في إشراك اللاعب خوفا من تفاقم الإصابة، وسوف يتمهل حتى آخر لحظة قبل اللقاء ليتخذ القرار النهائي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_حظ يا اخي حظ شو مالك_ 


 اه


خلي الحظ يلعب معو
عشان تشوفي الختيار الي بتحكي عليه 
وبما انه هداف 
ما بهم ختيار ولا لأ
المهم نفوز

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _حظ يا اخي حظ شو مالك_ 
> 
> 
>  اه
> 
> 
> خلي الحظ يلعب معو
> ...


يوه الواه واه الفوز المختير تبعكن

----------


## The Gentle Man

مش المهم بفوز
مش زي غيرنا
الي عنده شباب ومش عارفين يفوزو او يجيبو هدف 
 :Bl (3):

----------


## anoucha

> مش المهم بفوز
> مش زي غيرنا
> الي عنده شباب ومش عارفين يفوزو او يجيبو هدف


هلأ البارصا مش عارف يجيب فوووووووز يا أبو فوز اي والله الاعمى أعمى البصيرة مش اعمى البصر

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_هلأ البارصا مش عارف يجيب فوووووووز يا أبو فوز اي والله الاعمى أعمى البصيرة مش اعمى البصر_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ضحكتيني 
شفنا مبارح
وشفنا بمباراة يوم السبت

----------


## anoucha

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
> _هلأ البارصا مش عارف يجيب فوووووووز يا أبو فوز اي والله الاعمى أعمى البصيرة مش اعمى البصر_
> 
> 
> 
> ضحكتيني 
> شفنا مبارح
> وشفنا بمباراة يوم السبت


طب شوووووووووف بالمباراة الجاية

----------


## The Gentle Man

ماشي
راح استنى

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد يتمسك بالأمل في إسقاط برشلونة بمباراة "الكلاسيكو" 
تحت شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" ، يلتقي فريق ريال مدريد منافسه التقليدي العنيد برشلونة غدا السبت على استاد "سانتياجو برنابيو" في العاصمة الأسبانية مدريد في افتتاح مباريات المرحلة الرابعة والثلاثين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وتمثل مباراة القمة الشهيرة بلقب "الكلاسيكو" بين الفريقين غدا "حياة أو موت" بالنسبة لريال مدريد الذي يحتاج للفوز على ضيفه برشلونة إذا أراد الحفاظ على فرصته في الدفاع عن لقب الدوري الأسباني.

وقال راؤول جونزاليس مهاجم وقائد فريق ريال مدريد أمس الأول الأربعاء "نعلم تماما مدى أهمية هذه المباراة بالنسبة لنا".

ويحتل ريال مدريد حامل اللقب المركز الثاني في جدول المسابقة بفارق أربع نقاط خلف برشلونة المتصدر وذلك قبل خمس مراحل من نهاية المسابقة.

ولذلك فإن تعادل برشلونة أو فوزه على ريال مدريد سيعزز موقعه في الصدارة ويقترب به خطوة كبيرة نحو إحراز اللقب.

أما فوز ريال مدريد فيقلص الفارق بينهما إلى نقطة واحدة ويعزز فرصة ريال مدريد في تكرار ما فعله قبل عامين عندما تخلص من الفارق الكبير في النقاط الذي كان يفصله عن برشلونة المتصدر ليحرز لقب المسابقة في الموسم قبل الماضي وهو الفوز باللقب الذي يتذكره الجميع جيدا في استاد "سانتياجو برنابيو" معقل ريال مدريد.

وقال الهولندي رافاييل فان دير فارت الذي قد يبقيه المدرب خوان دي راموس المدير الفني لريال مدريد على مقاعد البدلاء في هذه المباراة مجددا "برشلونة سيصاب بالعصبية إذا حققنا الفوز".

كما تأكد غياب اللاعب المخضرم جوتي صانع ألعاب ريال مدريد عن هذه المباراة بعدما أصيب في كاحل القدم خلال تدريبات الفريق أمس الأول الأربعاء.

ولكن ما يسعد راموس هو استعادة اللاعبين الهولندي آريين روبن والأرجنتيني جابرييل هاينز لياقتهما بعد التعافي من الإصابة.

وحقق ريال مدريد 17 فوزا من بين 19 مباراة خاضها في الدوري الأسباني منذ أن تولى راموس مسئولية تدريب الفريق خلفا للألماني بيرند شوستر الذي أقيل من منصبه في كانون أول/ديسمبر الماضي.

وتأتي مباراة القمة (الكلاسيكو) في وقت سيئ بالنسبة لبرشلونة حيث يعاني الفريق من الإجهاد بعد مباراته التي تعادل فيها سلبيا مع تشيلسي الإنجليزي يوم الثلاثاء الماضي في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي بدوري أبطال أوروبا.

كما تشغل مباراة الإياب المقررة أمام تشيلسي على استاد "ستامفورد بريدج" بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن يوم الأربعاء المقبل جزءا من تفكير برشلونة قبل خوض مباراة الغد.

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ، يفتقد الفريق في هذه المباراة المهمة جهود مدافعه رافاييل ماركيز الذي أصيب بقطع في الرباط (الغضروف) الخارجي للركبة اليسرى خلال مباراة الذهاب أمام تشيلسي ليتأكد غيابه عن صفوف الفريق ثلاثة شهور.

وأصبح على جوسيب جارديولا المدير الفني لفريق برشلونة أن يقرر مشاركة إيريك أبيدال أو سلفينيو في مركز الظهير الأيسر كما أصبح عليه الاختيار بين سيدو كيتا وسيرجيو بوسكيتس.

ويحتاج جارديولا أيضا للاختيار بين الاستمرار في اعتماده على المهاجم الفرنسي المخضرم تييري هنري أو منحه الراحة في هذه المباراة.

وتشهد نفس المرحلة غدا مباراتين أخريين حيث يستضيف نومانسيا صاحب المركز الأخير في جدول المسابقة فريق ريال ملقة ويلتقي فياريال صاحب المركز الخامس فريق أشبيلية صاحب المركز الثالث في المسابقة.

وخسر أشبيلية آخر ثلاث مباريات خاضها ولذلك يحتاج لنتيجة جيدة أمام فياريال ليحافظ على فرصته في إنهاء الموسم في أحد المراكز التي يتأهل أصحابها لدوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم المقبل.

ويحتل أشبيلية المركز الثالث بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام بلنسية صاحب المركز الرابع والذي يستضيف اسبانيول بعد غد الأحد في مباراة أخرى بنفس المرحلة.

وحافظ اسبانيول على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في آخر خمس مباريات خاضها في المسابقة ليصعد من القاع إلى المركز السادس عشر في جدول المسابقة ليقترب خطوة كبيرة من البقاء في دوري الدرجة الأولى وعدم الهبوط للدرجة الثانية.

ويحتل خيتافي المركز السابع عشر بفارق نقطة خلف اسبانيول. واستعان خيتافي يوم الاثنين الماضي بالمدرب ميتشل نجم خط وسط منتخب أسبانيا سابقا بدلا من فيكتور ميونوز.

ولا يمتلك ميتشل أي خبرة تدريبية ولكنه يسعى إلى تحقيق الفوز في اول اختبار له مع الفريق عندما يحل ضيفا على ريال مايوركا بعد غد الأحد.

وفي باقي مباريات المرحلة يلتقي سبورتنج خيخون مع أتليتك بلباو وريكرياتيفو هويلفا مع اوساسونا وريسينج سانتاندر مع ألميريا وديبورتيفو لاكورونا مع بلد الوليد وريال بيتيس مع أتليتكو مدريد.

----------


## The Gentle Man

الماركا توجه أصابع الإتهام لكالديرون ومياتوفيتش



بعد الفضيحة التاريخية التي مُني بها نادي ريال مدريد على أرضه وأمام وجماهيره وعلى يد غريمه التقليدي والأزلي برشلونة، اختلفت الآراء في الشارع المدريدي حول المسؤول الأول والأخير عن هذه المهزلة.. صحيفة الماركا صبت جام غضبها على إدارة رامون كالديرون وصديقه بيديا مياتوفيتش، معتبرة إياهما المسؤولين الأولين والآخرين والمتهمين الأوحدين في هذا الحدث الأليم.. وعنونت الصحيفة المدريدية على غلافها الخارجي قائلة:
-المشروع الرياضي وسياسة التعاقدات لمياتوفيتش أثبت فشلا ذريعا لا يُغتفر.
-المشروع التأسيسي والرئاسي لحقبة كالديرون.
- نانين انتهى بأفضع ذل تاريخي للنادي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

اشتعل الصراع على المركز الرابع بترتيب الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم بعدما سقط بلنسية أمام مضيفه اسبانيول صفر/3 وتغلب أتليتكو مدريد على مضيفه ريال بيتيس مساء أمس الأحد في المرحلة الرابعة والثلاثين من المسابقة.

اسبانيول VS فالنسيا ( 3 - 0 )
وفي المباراة الأولى، انتهى الشوط الأول بتعادل الفريقين سلبيا ثم جاء رد اسبانيول قاسيا في الشوط الثاني بثلاثة أهداف حملت توقيع رومان مارتينز ونيكولاس باريجا ونيني.

ونجح مارتينز في فك طلاسم المباراة في الدقيقة 66 بهدف رائع إثر تسديدة قوية بقدمه اليسرى.

وقبل ثماني دقائق من نهاية المباراة، أضاف باريجا الهدف الثاني للفريق من ضربة حرة مباشرة نفذها بنجاح.

وأكمل نيني ثلاثية الفريق في الوقت بدل الضائع من ضربة جزاء احتسبت لفريقه بعد عرقلة فرانسيسكو روفيتي داخل المنطقة.

وسيطر بلنسية على مجريات المباراة خلال الشوط الأول ، بيد أن نجميه ديفيد فيا وديفيد سيلفا لم يكونا في مستواهما المعهود.

وصعد اسبانيول الذي حقق الفوز في خمس من آخر ست مباريات له إلى المركز السابع من القاع.

ريال بيتيس VS  اتليتكوا مدريد ( 0 - 2 )
وقاد مهاجم أوروجواي دييجو فورلان فريقه أتليتكو للفوز على بيتيس بهدفين نظيفين حملا توقيعه في الدقيقتين 15 و89 .

ورفع فورلان رصيده من الأهداف في الموسم الحالي إلى 25 هدفا ويقتسم المركز الثاني في قائمة الهدافين مع ديفيد فيا نجم بلنسية وبفارق هدفين خلف القناص الكاميروني صامويل ايتو نجم برشلونة.

وظل بلنسية في المركز الرابع برصيد 56 نقطة بفارق أربع نقاط خلف أشبيلية الذي تغلب على فياريال 2/صفر أمس الأول السبت.

ويقتسم أتليتكو المركز الخامس بالتساوي مع فياريال ، بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف بلنسية .

ومن ناحية أخرى، زاد الموقف في مؤخرة ترتيب الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم وضوحا مع انطلاق الصراع الضاري للهروب من شبح الهبوط أمس الأحد في المرحلة الرابعة والثلاثين من المسابقة.

ريكارياتيفو VS اوساسونا ( 2 - 1 )
وجاءت أشرس المعارك في بامبلونا ، حيث نجح ريكرياتيفو هويلفا في تحويل تأخره بهدف أمام مضيفه أوساسونا إلى الفوز 2/1 .

وتقدم مهاجم أوروجواي المخضرم والتر بانديني بهدف مبكر لأوساسونا ، وبدا ريكرياتيفو في طريقه للهبوط لا محالة ، ولكن قلب الفريق الطاولة رأسا على عقب بأقدام مدافعيه ايرسين مارتين ونصيف موريس ، لينتزع فوزا حاسما غير متوقعا.

وقال مارتين: "كان فوزا مهما حقا بالنسبة لنا.. نحتاج إلى إنجاز الكثير من العمل الشاق".

ويحتل ريكرياتيفو المركز الثاني من القاع برصيد 33 نقطة ، بفارق نقطتين أمام نومانسيا ، متذيل الترتيب ، الذي تغلب على ملقه 2/صفر أمس السبت ، ويحتل سبورتينج خيخون وخيتافي المركزين الثالث والرابع من القاع برصيد 34 نقطة.

سبورتينج خيخون VS اتليتك بلباو ( 1 - 1 )
وبدا أن خيخون في طريقه لانتزاع فوز قيصري من أتليتك بيلباو ، عندما تقدم له مات بيليتش بهدف في الدقيقة 60 ولكن المدافع الدولي فرناندو اموريبيتا أدرك التعادل لبيلباو قبيل نهاية المباراة ، ليعكر صفو الجماهير المحتشدة في "استاديو مولينون".

ريال مايوركا VS خيتافي ( 2 - 1 )
وخسر خيتافي أمام مضيفه ريال مايوركا 1/2 ، بهدف في الوقت القاتل سجله اريتز ادورايز زوبيلديا.

وقاد نجم ريال مدريد والمنتخب الأسباني السابق ميتشيل خيتافي في أول مباراة له بعد توليه تدريب الفريق خلفا لفيكتور مونوز.

وقال ميتشيل عقب نهاية المباراة: "مازلت أؤمن بقدرة الفريق على إنقاذ نفسه ، أعتقد أن لدينا العديد من الأخطاء التي نحتاج إلى معالجتها".

راسينج سانتاندير VS الميريا ( 0 - 2 )
وسقط راسينج سانتاندير على ملعبه أمام الميريا صفر/2 ليتجمد رصيده عند 39 نقطة.

ديبورتيفو VS بلد الوليد ( 1 - 0 )
ومن ناحية أخرى، صعد ديبورتيفو إلى المركز السادس بتغلبه على بلد الوليد بهدف نظيف سجله المهاجم التونسي الدولي لسعد نويوي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

راؤول : الدوري ما زال في الملعب


أعرب قائد ريال مدريد راؤول جونزاليس عن حزنه الشديد للهزيمة الكبيرة بسنتياجو برنابيو أمام الغريم التقليدي برشلونة كما انه أعترف بان لاعبي برشلونة كانت تلعب بكل استمتاع وراحة كبيرة مكنتهم من السيطرة علي ملعب المباراة و تحقيق فوز سهل لبرشلونة وهزيمة مؤلمة لجماهير النادي الملكي و بالرغم من اقتراب برشلونة بشدة من لقب الليغا هذا العام أكد راؤول أن الدوري ما زال لم ينتهي بعد و  أن لاعبي الريال يجب أن يستمروا في تقديم كل ما لديهم من مجهود طالما هناك بريق من الأمل في الحصول علي الدوري هذا العام .

----------


## The Gentle Man

إيمري : " سننتظر ريال مدريد قوي للغاية "

 
يعتقد مدرب فريق فالينسيا الإسباني يوناي إيمري أن فريقه سيواجه مباراة صعبة عندما يستضيف ريال مدريد على ملعب المستايا يوم السبت القادم في إطار الجولة الـ 35 من الدوري الإسباني. بحيث أكد أن ريال مدريد فريق جريح الأن بعد تلقيه الهزيمة التاريخية أمام غريمه التقليدي برشلونة على ملعبه السانتياغو بيرنابيو، لذا سيسعى لإثباث نفسه عن طريق بوابة فالينسيا في مباراة القمة لهذا الأسبوع.

يقول إيمري : " ريال مدريد فريق عظيم و قد أبان عن ذلك خلال فوزه على إشبيلية، في ملعب صعب للغاية و أمام منافس حقيقي لنا على المراكز المؤهلة اروبيا، و ذلك يعود الى العمل الذي قام به خواندي راموس منذ قدومه الى تدريب الفريق، غير أننا لن نتجاهل مباراة برشلونة و التي ستولد الحافز لدى الريال لتقديم نتيجة جيدة أمامنا..".

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكوك حول مشاركة لاس ديارا أمام فالينسيا

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكوك حول مشاركة لاس ديارا أمام فالينسيا

 
يبدو أن الدولي الفرنسي لاسانا ديارا لن يكون بمقدوره التواجد مع فريقه ريال مدريد على ملعب المستايا يوم السبت القدم، في مباراة القمة للأسبوع الـ 35 من الدوري الإسباني، و ذلك بعد أن غادر التدريبات متوجها لمنزله من أجل الخضوع للعلاج الطبي بعدما أصيب بالإنفلونزا.
لاسانا ديارا تواجد في المدينة الرياضية اليوم، لكنه لم يستطع التدرب و عاد إلى منزله بأمر من المدرب المانشيغو خواندي راموس، الذي يأمل في تعافي الفرنسي نظرا لأهميته في المباراة المرتقبة أمام فالينسيا نهاية الأسبوع الحالي.


من جهة أخرى، بالإضافة إلى لاسانا ديارا المشكوك مشاركته أمام الخفافيش، هناك أيضا كل من غوتي و سنايدر اللذان يمران بآخر مراحل العلاج غير أنهم ايضا من المحتمل عدم تواجدهم في المباراة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

لجنة الاستئناف ترفض تخفيف عقوبة بيبي

 
رفضت لجنة الاستئناف بالإتحاد الأسباني قبول الاستئناف المقدم من قبل ريال مدريد من أجل تخفيف عقوبة مدافع الفريق البرازيلي بيبي و الذي وقع عليه عقوبة الحرمان من المشاركة محلياّ مع النادي الملكي الاسباني لمدة 10 مباريات منذ مباراة خيتافي الماضية و الذي تم إقصاء اللاعب في الدقيقة الـ 90 من مجرياتها بسبب قيامه بضرب لاعب وسط خيتافي كاسكيرو  وتم عقد الاجتماع في مقر الاتحاد الاسباني و تم إعلان رفض طلب ريال مدريد بتخفيف العقوبة إلي 6 مباريات .
ويحق لريال مدريد رفع استئناف أخر للجنة الانضباط الرياضي و ذلك في اجتماع اللجنة بيوليو المقبل في حضور رئيس الاتحاد الاسباني أنخيل ماريا فيار و يطمح ريال مدريد من أجل تقليل العقوبة بحيث لا تمتد للموسم المقبل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

لاس ديارا لن يسافر إلى فالينسيا 
 
يبدو أن لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد الفرنسي لاسانا ديارا لن يشارك في مباراة فريقه امام فالينسيا المقرر إقامتها غدا على ملعب المستايا كما تمت الإشارة سابقا في خبر منفصل، حيث كان الشك يحوم حول مشاركته في المباراة المهمة نظرا لتعرضه لمرض الإنفلونزا الذي منعه من التدريب يوم أمس، لكنه في النهاية لم يتجاوب مع العلاج و بالتالي لن يسافر مع الفريق إلى مدينة فالينسيا.

من ناحية أخرى، فقد تمكن الهولندي ويسلي سنايدر من لمس الكرة و القفز على العشب، في حين أن غوتي لم يشفى من الإصابة التي لحقت به، غير أنهم من المستبعد أيضا أن يتواجدوا ضد الخفافيش.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ريال مدريد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله حيو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _الله حيو_


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة ريال مدريد أمام فالينسيا

 
بعد الخسارة الكبيرة على أرضه في الجولة الماضية من برشلونة، يدخل نادي ريال مدريد مباراة اليوم أمام فالينسيا على ملعب الميستايا ورغبته كبيرة في الظهور بشكل جيد ومحو تلك الذكريات السيئة من مخيلته ومخيلة مشجعيه.. الفريق الملكي يعرف أن المباراة ليست سهلة أبدا، وأنه طالما سقط في هذا الملعب، لكن رغبة المدرب خواندي راموس ولاعبيه هي الفوز في جميع المباريات الأربع المتبقية، سواء كان هناك أمل (حسابيا فقط) بالفوز بالدوري أم لا..
إليكم تشكيلة ريال مدريد المتوقعة:
*كاسياس*
*هاينزه   -   كانفارو   -   ميتزيلدر   -   راموس*
*غاغو*
*مارسيلو      -      فارت      -      روبين*
*راؤول   -   هيغوايين*


هناك احتمال ان يلعب باريخو مكان فارت

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة فالنسيا أمام ريال مدريد

 
يواجه فريق فالينسيا الإسباني اختبارا صعبا مساء اليوم حين يستقبل نظيره ريال مدريد على ملعب الميستايا برسم الجولة 35 من الليغا.. فريق الخفافيش قد وضع التأهل لدوري أبطال أوربا الموسم القادم هدفا جوهريا له في ماتبقى من مباريات، وبالتالي يتوجب عليه الفوز اليوم فقط إذا أراد أن يضمن لنفسه المضي قدما في تحقيق ذلك الهدف.. الخسارة أو التعادل في انتظار نتائج الفرق الأخر قد تجعل فالينسيا يتخلى عن المركز الرابع ويتراجع إلى المركز السادس، وهذا ما يحاول أوناي إيمري وكتيبته تفاديه.
إليكم تشكيلة الخفافيش المتوقعة:
*سيزار*
*موريتي   -   أليكسيس   -   ألبيول   -   ميغيل*
*سيلفا   -   مارتشينا   -   باراخا   -   بابلو. هـ*
*ماتا    -    فيا*

----------


## The Gentle Man

هنري يغيب عن الملاعب لثلاثة أسابيع 

 
يبدو أن المهاجم الفرنسي تيري هنري مهاجم البرسا لن يعود للملاعب إلا بعد مرور ثلاثة أسابيع، و هذا ما سيجعله بعيدا عن منافسات كرة القدم حتى يحين موعد نهائي دوري الأبطال، بحيث سيسعى الكادر الطبي للنادي الكاتالوني إلى إعداده ليكون جاهزا للمباراة النهائية على الأولمبيكو بروما ضد مانشيستر يونايتد.

هنري تعرض لإصابة على مستوى ركبته اليمنى بعد تعرضه لتدخل عنيف من مدافع ريال مدريد سيرجيو راموس في مباراة الكلاسيكو، لكنه سيستغل المدة المخصصة لعلاجه للراحة ليكون مستعدا يوم 27 من شهر ماي الحالي لأهم مباراة له مع البلوغرنا منذ قدومه لبرشلونة.

----------


## mylife079

فالنسيا يصعق ريال مدريد وبرشلونة يقترب من حسم لقب الدوري الاسبانى 

 
سقط فريق ريال مدريد مجددا ، وخسر أمام مضيفه فالنسيا صفر/3 مساء أمس السبت في المرحلة الخامسة والثلاثين من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وهزيمة ريال مدريد تعني أن برشلونة سيتوج رسميا بلقب المسابقة في حال تغلبه على ضيفه فياريال في وقت لاحق اليوم الأحد.

ويتصدر برشلونة ترتيب الدوري المحلي بفارق سبع نقاط أمام ريال مدريد ، مع تبقي مباراة إضافية في حوزة برشلونة.


وتجمد رصيد ريال مدريد عند 78 نقطة من 35 مباراة ، بفارق 15 نقطة أمام أشبيلية صاحب المركز الثالث ، والذي تغلب على ريال مايوركا 3/1 في وقت سابق أمس.

ويتفوق أشبيلية بفارق أربع نقاط امام فالنسيا الذي يحتل المركز الرابع بفارق أربع نقاط أمام أتليتكو مدريد وفياريال صاحبا المركز الخامس.

وكان فالنسيا أكثر تعطشا ونشاطا من ريال مدريد الذي أثار مشاعر القلق بين جماهيره بعد هزيمته في المباراة الثانية على التوالي ، عقب هزيمته التاريخية 2/6 أمام برشلونة في الجولة السابقة.

وتقدم المهاجم الأسباني الصاعد خوان ماتا بهدف لبلنسية في الدقيقة 28 ، بعد تبادل الكرة بشكل رائع بين ديفيد فيا وديفيد سيلفا.

وبعد أربع دقائق فقط أضاف سيلفا الهدف الثاني لبلنسية بتسديدة زاحفة قوية بقدمه اليسرى سكنت شباك إيكر كاسياس.

وجاء الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 68 بعدما مرر بابلو كرة رائعة للمخضرم روبن باراخا الذي سدد كرة عالية (لوب) بقدمه اليسرى من خارج منطقة الجزاء عرفت طريقها للشباك.

وبدا ريال مدريد ، الذي منيت شباكه ب13 هدفا في أخر أربع مباريات يائسا حتى أطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة.

وعزز فريق أشبيلية موقعه في المركز الثالث بترتيب الدوري الأسباني بتغلبه على ضيفه ريال مايوركا 3/1 .

ونجح أشبيلية في تحويل تأخره بالهدف الذي سجله اريتز آدورايز زوبيلديا لمايوركا في الدقيقة 16 ورد بثلاثة أهداف ، بواقع هدف في الشوط الأول وهدفين في الشوط الثاني.

وأدرك المهاجم المالي الدولي فريدريك كانوتيه التعادل لأشبيلية من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 33 .


وأضاف المهاجم البرازيلي لويس فابيانو الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 59 ثم اختتم خوسيوس نافاز أهداف اشبيلية في الدقيقة 76 .

ورفع أشبيلية رصيده إلى 63 نقطة في المركز الثالث بينما تجمد رصيد مايوركا عند 45 نقطة في المركز التاسع.

وفي مباراة أخرى أمس بالمرحلة نفسها ، قاد ليون فاليز فريقه اتليتك بيلباو للفوز على ضيفه ريال بيتيس بهدف نظيف.

ورفع بيلباو رصيده إلى 44 نقطة في المركز العاشر بينما تجمد رصيد بيتيس عند 37 نقطة في المركز الخامس عشر.

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعطيك العافية محمد

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

تسلى فالنسيا في الامس على ريال مدريد وفاز عليه بنتيجة 3 - 0 سجل اهداف فالنسيا كل من سيلفا و ماتا (لاعب سابق في الريال) و بارخا بطريقة روعه .

والجدير بالذكر ان حارس ريال مدريد كاسياس لم يظهر بالمستوى المعتاد وتسبب في هدف لفلنسيا.

والمشكلة اني لم اداوم اليوم عشان احرق راس جنتل عشان كان عندي مراجعه عند الدكتور.

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



التفاصيل :

قدم فالنسيا هدية الى برشلونة المتصدر بعدما الحق بضيفه ريال مدريد حامل اللقب وثاني الترتيب خسارة مذلة 3-صفر السبت على ملعب "ميستايا" في المرحلة الخامسة والثلاثين من الدوري الاسباني لكرة القدم.
واعتقد الجميع ان ريال مدريد سينتفض اليوم بعد الخسارة المذلة الاخرى التي تلقاها في المرحلة السابقة على ارضه عندما سحقه برشلونة 6-2، ليلحق به اسوا هزيمة له في قواعده منذ 18 كانون الثاني/يناير 1931 عندما خسر امام ضيفه اتلتيك بلباو صفر-6 في المرحلة السابعة من موسم 1930-1931، لكن يبدو ان النادي الملكي لم يستفق من صدمة ال"كلاسيكو" فسقط سقوطا ذريعا اخر يضيفه ايضا الى ذلك الذي تلقاه امام ليفربول الانكليزي (صفر-4) في ثمن نهائي مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا.
واصبح برشلونة امام فرصة حسم اللقب الغائب عن خزائنه منذ 2006، في حال فوزه على فياريال غدا الاحد لانه سيبتعد عن النادي الملكي بفارق 10 نقاط قبل ثلاث مراحل /اكرر ثلاث مراحل/ على نهاية الموسم.
واستحق فالنسيا الفوز لانه كان الافضل على الاطلاق وحصل على العديد من الفرص لو نجح في ترجمتها لكان كرر ما حققه برشلونة الاسبوع الماضي على اقل تقدير.
ووجد النادي الملكي نفسه متخلفا منذ الدقيقة 29 عندما مرر كارلوس ماركينا الكرة الى دافيد سيلفا على الجهة اليسرى فحولها الاخير الى دافيد فيا المتواجد على حدود المنطقة ليمررها بدوره الى خوان ماتا الذي تلاعب بالمدافع الايطالي فابيو كانافارو ووضعها داخل شباك الحارس ايكر كاسياس الذي اهدى الفريق المضيف هدفا ثانيا بعد 4 دقائق عندما سدد دافيد سليفا الكرة من حدود المنطقة ففشل الحارس الدولي في التعامل معها بالطريقة المناسبة لتتهادى داخل شباكه.
وفي الشوط الثاني، عمق روبن باراخا جراح ريال مدريد ووجه له الضربة القاضية عندما استلم تمريرة متقنة من البديل بابلو ثم اطلق كرة صاروخية من حدود المنطقة سكنت شباك كاسياس (67).
ورفع فالنسيا رصيده الى 59 نقطة وحافظ حسابيا على اماله في الحصول على المركز الثالث الذي يتاهل صاحبه الى الدور التمهيدي الثاني لمسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا عوضا عن الدور التمهيدي الاول الذي يشارك فيه الرابع، وهو المركز الذي يحتله فالنسيا حاليا خلف اشبيلية الذي عزز موقعه بفوزه على ضيفه مايوركا 3-1 على ملعب "رامون سانشيز بيزخوان".
وحول اشبيلية تخلفه امام ضيفه بعدما افتتح اريتث ادوريث التسجيل في الدقيقة 18 رافعا رصيده الى 10 اهداف، قبل ان يدرك المالي فريديريك كانوتيه التعادل في الدقيقة 33 من ركلة جزاء، مسجلا هدفه الثامن عشر في الدوري هذا الموسم.
وفي الشوط الثاني نجح البرازيلي لويس فابيانو في وضع الفريق الاندلسي بالمقدمة في الدقيقة 60، قبل ان يؤكد خيسوس نافاس الفوز الاول لفريقه على ارضه منذ اواخر اذار/مارس الماضي بتسجيله الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 76.
وتحضر اتلتيك بلباو بطريقة جيدة لمواجهة نهائي مسابقة الكاس امام برشلونة الاربعاء المقبل بفوزه على ضيفه بيتيس بهدف سجله يون فيليث (29).
وتستكمل المرحلة غدا الاحد، فيلعب اتلتيكو مدريد مع اسبانيول، وخيتافي مع اوساسونا، وريكرياتيفو هويلفا مع ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا، وبلد الوليد مع نومانسيا، وملقة مع راسينغ سانتاندر، والميريا مع سبورتينغ خيخون.
- ترتيب فرق الصدارة:1- برشلونة 85 نقطة من 34 مباراة2- ريال مدريد 78 من 353- اشبيلية 63 من 354- فالنسيا 59 من 355- اتلتيكو مدريد 55 من 34فياريال 55 من 34

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة برشلونة وفياريال 
 
يعود فريق برشلونة مجددا إلى ملعبه الكامب نو بعد 12 يوما من الغياب حيث سيستقبل منافسه فياريال مساء اليوم ضمن مباريات الجولة 35 من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم، وقد كان آخر تواجد للبرسا على ملعبه في دوري أبطال أوروبا، في المباراة أمام تشيلسي والتي انتهت سلبيا بدون أهداف في الـ 28 من أبريل الماضي. رجال بيب غوارديولا يدخلون مباراة اليوم منتشين بفوز تاريخي في البرنابيو على غريمهم التقليدي ريال مدريد (6-2) وكذلك التأهل لنهائي دوري أبطال أوربا على حساب تشيلسي ..
جماهير البلوغرنا تتأهب للإحتفال بالليغا مساء اليوم و إطلاق أغاني وأهازيج النصر CAMPEONES , CAMPEONES , CAMPEONES   وكذلك يتأهب لابورتا  لحمل الميكرفون الذهبي للأحتفال مع لاعبيه..
 غوارديولا ولاعبيه وعشاق البرسا يحلمون ببطولتين في أسبوع واحد كأس أسبانيا  ولقب الدوري الإسباني، غير أن الإختبار اليوم أمام فريق ليس بالسهل، وهو الغواصة الصفراء القادمة من المدريغال بقيادة الشيلي المحنك مانويل بيليغريني الذي يمتلك هجوما متميزا بقيادة التركي نهات قهوجي و لورينتي..
إليكم تشكيلة الفريقين المتوقعة للقاء : 


تشكيلة برشلونة : 

*فالديز*
*أبيدال   -   بويول   -   بيكيه   -   آلفيس*
*بوسكيتس   -   كييتا   -   تشافي * 
*إنييستا   -   إيتو   -   ميسي* 
 
تشكية فياريال : 

*دييغو لوبيز*
*فينتا   -   غوانزالو   -   غودين   -   كابدفييا*
*إيجورين   -   برونو*
* كاني               -               إيباجازا*
*نهات     لورينتي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

فياريال يؤجل أحتفال برشلونة بالليجا  
أجل فياريال احتفال برشلونة بالفوز بالليجا بعد التعادل الايجابي بثلاثة أهداف لكلا لفريقين مع برشلونة في الكامب نو و سجل أهداف برشلونة سيدو كيتا من تصويبه علي حدود الـ 18 في الدقيقة الثالثة عشر من الشوط الأول للقاء و تعادل فياريال في الدقيقة الـ 22 بواسطة مهاجمه الأسباني خوسيبي يورينتي و تمكن هداف الدوري حالياّ صامويل ايتو بإحراز الهدف الـ 28 له هذا العام في الليغا بتسجيله الهدف الثاني لبرشلونة في مرمي دييغو لوبيز حارس ريال مدريد السابق في الدقيقة الـ 36 وعزز البرازيلي دانييل ألفيس أهداف برشلونة بهدف من ضربة ثابتة في الدقيقة الـ 45 لينتهى الشوط الأول بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف للفريق الكتالوني الذي تراجع مستواه في الشوط الثاني مما أدي لإضافة ماتياس فيرنانديز الهدف الثاني لفياريال في الدقيقة الـ 78 من ضربة جزاء ويستعد الجميع لإقامة الاحتفالات الكاتلونية إلا أن المهاجم خوسيبي يورينتي كانت له كلمته العليا بإيقاف فرحة البلوغرانا بالليجا الـ 19 في تاريخهم حيث سجل الهدف القاتل للاحتفالات في الدقيقة الـ 90 ليتقاسم الفريقين نقاط المباراة ويحتاج برشلونة لنقطة وحيدة من أجل حسم الليغا .

----------


## The Gentle Man

أنيستا قد يغيب عن نهائي روما 

 
ذكرت صحيفة سبورت المهتمة بأخبار برشلونة أن لاعب وسط الفريق الكتالوني أندريس انيستا قد يغيب عن نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا في الـ 27 من مايو الحالي بسبب أصابته في مباراة الأحد أمام فياريال في الشوط الثاني باللقاء حيث شعر انيستا بالآلام في القدم عقب المباراة و أظهرت الفحوصات الطبية إصابة اللاعب بتمزق في الفخذ للقدم اليمني لصاحب هدف الصعود إلي المباراة النهائية و سيقوم اللاعب الذي سيبلغ الـ 25 من عمره الاثنين بعمل فحوصات طبية أخري صباح الأثنين من أجل التأكد من حجم الإصابة و المدة التي يحتاج اللاعب للعلاج منها و أمكانية مشاركته أمام مانشستر يونايتد في روما وذكر طبيب النادي الكتالوني أن الاصابة من المتوقع أن لا تقل عن أسبوعين مما يعني تأكد غياب أنيستا عن مباراة نهائي كأس اسبانيا ضد بلباو الأربعاء المقبل في الميستايا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة برشلونة و ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا هذا المساء



يخوض بطل الدوري الأسباني هذا الموسم برشلونة خارج ملعبه اللقاء الأخير له في الدوري الأسباني عندما يلتقي ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا في الأسبوع الـ 38 و الأخير علي ملعب الريازور في المباراة و سيدخل البرسا اللقاء بروح سيد أوروبا بعد فوزه بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا هذا العام متفوقاّ علي حامل اللقب مانشستر يونايتد بهدفين نظيفين علي ملعب الأولمبيكو في روما في حين يخوض ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا سابع الدوري الأسباني اللقاء بهدف التواجد في كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي العام القادم و إليكم تشكيلة الفريقين المتوقعة للقاء : 

تشكيلة برشلونة : 

*بينتو*
*سيلفينهو   -   أبيدال   -   بيكي   -  كاسيريس*
*توريه   -   كييتا   -   تشافي * 
*هيلب  -   إيتو   -  بويان*
 
تشكية ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا : 

*أرانزوبيا*
*فيلبي  -   كاسترو   -  لوبو   -   بابلو*
*رودريجيز   -   سيرجيو*
*خوردادو - فاليرون - ألفاريز*
*بوديبو*

----------


## The Gentle Man

قائمة الريال أمام أوساسونا


استدعي خواندي راموس مدرب الريال الحالي ثلاثة لاعبين من ريال مدريد كاستيا في أخر مباريات ريال مدريد هذا العام وهما غاري وفلايوس و تيبار و غاب عن القائمة المستدعاة للبامبلونا لمواجهة أوساسونا كلا من كانافارو , سنايدر , دوديك , راموس , غاغو , هاينزه , غوتي , نستلروي و ممادوا ديارا بسبب الإصابة وكلا من الموقوفين بيبي وخافي غارسيا .

في حين سيعود للقائمة كلا من فان دير فارت , متزلدر , درينثي و مارسيلو بسبب تعافيهم من الإصابات 

 إليكم قائمة ريال مدريد المستدعاة إلي بامبلونا : 

حراسة المرمي: كاسياس، كودينا.
خط الدفاع : سلغادو، متزلدر، توريس، مارسيلو، غاري، فلايوس. 
خط الوسط: لاس، باريخو, إيجواين ، فان دير فارت، روبن، فوبير وباريخو.
المهاجمين : راوول، سافيولا وهونتلار.

----------


## anoucha

شو جنتل شو رأيك بالبارصا هلأ

----------


## The Gentle Man

فريق عايش فترة رائعه 
وفريق رائع
بس لا يعلى على الريال

----------


## The Gentle Man

برشلونة يختتم الدوري بالتعادل أمام ديبورتيفو 
بهدف من المهاجم الكاميروني صامويل إيتو في الدقيقة الـ 90 تمكن برشلونة من خطف نقطة التعادل أمام ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا في الريازور بأخر جولات الدوري الأسباني وكان ديبورتيفو قد سجل هدف الأسبقية من خلال المهاجم البرتغالي بوديبو بضربة رأسية في الدقيقة الـ 32 من الشوط الأول للقاء لينهي برشلونة الليجا كمتصدر الترتيب بـ 87 من النقاط و ينهي ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا الدوري في المركز السابع بـ 58 نقطة .


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

رسمياّ دييغو فورلان هداف الدوري الأسباني



بعد إحرازه الهدف الثالث للأتليكو اليوم في مرمي ألميريا علي ملعب الفيسنتى كالديرون تمكن الأروجواني دييغو فورلان من نيل لقب هداف الدوري الأسباني هذا العام حيث رفع رصيده من الأهداف إلي 32 هدفاّ متفوقاّ بفارق هدفين علي الكاميروني صامويل إيتو مهاجم البرسا صاحب الـ 30 هدفاّ وعلي مهاجم فالنسيا دافيد فيا صاحب الـ 28 هدفاّ ليعلن دييغو فورلان نفسه كواحداّ من أبرز مهاجمين الدوري الأسباني لهذا العام.



راحت عليك يا ايتو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأس تؤكد: كاكا لعب وسجل في آخر مباراة بقميص الميلان 

ذكرت صحيفة الأس الإسبانية على موقعها الإليكتروني مساء اليوم أن لاعب فريق إيسي ميلان الإيطالي، وصانع ألعابه البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا قد أنهى بالفعل مشواره مع الروسونيري مباشرة بعد نهاية المباراة التي جمعته ومنافسه فيورينتينا، حيث تمكن من تسجيل هدف وصناعة آخر ليودع بذلك الجماهير الميلانية..
الصحيفة المدريدية ذكرت بشكل مغلف بثقة كبيرة أن ريكاردو إزيكسون دوس سانتوس لييتي الملقب ب "كاكا" سيصبح رسميا لاعبا لريال مدريد الإسباني في الأيام القليلة القادمة مباشرة بعد تولي فلورينتينو بيريز زمام الرئاسة في البيت الأبيض وذلك مقابل صفقة فاقت 60 مليون يورو..
هذا الخبر ذكرته صحيفة الأس وحدها، ومن المرتقب أن تحذو الماركا حذوها في الساعات القليلة القادمة، وأيضا قد تؤكده الصحف الإيطالية مثل الغازيتا، لكنه يبقى دون إعلان رسمي من أحد الأطراف المعنية.

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد يواصل مسلسل الهزائم بهزيمة أمام أوساسونا 
أنقذ ريال مدريد مستضيفه أوساسونا من دوامة الهبوط للدرجة الأولي في أسبانيا و ذلك بعد هزيمة الريال وصيف الليغا بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد أمام أوساسونا و بالرغم من افتتاح الأرجنتيني جونزالو إيجواين أهداف اللقاء في الدقيقة الـ 11 من الشوط الأول للقاء لكن لاعب وسط أوساسونا التشيكي ياروسلاف بلاجيل تمكن من إحراز هدف التعادل لأصحاب الأرض و تمكن لاعب ريال مدريد السابق خوان فران من تسجيل هدف رائع يعلن عن وصول أوساسونا للنقطة 43 في المركز الرابع عشر ومعلناّ هبوط ريال بيتيس ونيومانسيا وريكرياتيفو للدرجة الثانية .

صور المباراة

----------

